# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  ((►►► التحليل الاساسي و الاخبارى للعملات ◄◄◄)) ‏  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## رمضان غنيم

* 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته   
((►►► التحليل الاساسي و الاخبارى للعملات ◄◄◄)) ‏    
بإذن الله ،،، سوف يكون هذا الموضوع مخصص لمتابعه اهم البيانات و الاخبار التي تصدر يوماً ،، وكذلك التصريحات و المؤتمرات التي تهم الاسواق العالميه و تؤثر عليها ،،  
نسأل الله التوفيق      *

----------


## faridns

موفق ان شاء الله استاذ رمضان و اعتبرني اول المتابعين معاك بشغف

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
يوم الاثنين ،، اول ايام التداول 
12 - 11 - 2012    يشهد هذا الأسبوع اعلان العديد من البيانات اهمها الناتج المحلي الإجمالي عن الربع الثالث في العديد من الإقتصادات حول العالم ،، حيث صدر اليوم الناتج المحلي لليابان و كانت النتيجه سلبيه -0.9 % ،، وهذا سوف يضغط بقوه علي الحكومه اليابانيه من اجل دعم الاقتصاد ،، وقد نشاهد المزيد من التحفيزات في وقت قريب مما يضعف الين امام العملات  
وايضاً شهدنا اليوم انخفاض القروض الجديده في الصين مما يزيد الضغوط علي الاسهم العالميه ،، مؤشر اسعار الجمله الالماني هو ايضاً انخفض الي - 0.6 % ،، المانيا وهي القوة الاولي في اوروبا بدء يظهر عليها بعض الاجهاد و بدأت بياناتها الاقتصاديه بأتجاه نحو السلبيه ،، كل هذا يضيف المزيد من الضغوط علي العمله الاوروبيه ،،  
اليوم هناك اجتماع في منقطة اليورو لوزراء الماليه ،، هل سوف يتم منح اليونان المساعدات الماليه ،، اوروبا تطالب اليونان أن تخفض دينها العام الي 120% من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي بنهاية 2020 بينما مستوي دينها هذا العام حوالي 176% ومتوقع أن يرتفع الي 189% ،،  
هناك توقعات تشير الي أن وزراء الماليه اليوم قد يوافقون علي منح اليونان 5 مليار لتغطيه المستحقات ويتم تأجيل الدفعه الباقيه , في حال تم الحصول علي الدفعه الاولي قد نرى بعض الاستقرار علي اليورو امام العملات ،، و العكس صحيح في حال عدم اقرار اي مساعده حالياً    الاسواق الامريكيه في عطلة بمناسبه عيد المحاربين القدامي Veterans Day   
هذه اهم البيانات بالنسبه لليوم   *

----------


## ابــ آدم ــو

*وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله
اخبارك ياصحبى
مبروك على الموضوع الجديد
الله ينور عليك وبالتوفيق ياغالى*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faridns
					  موفق ان شاء الله استاذ رمضان و اعتبرني اول المتابعين معاك بشغف         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابــ آدم ــو
					  وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله
اخبارك ياصحبى
مبروك على الموضوع الجديد
الله ينور عليك وبالتوفيق ياغالى   يا هلا والله  
ان شاء الله اكون عند حسن طنكم بي ،،*

----------


## anwar3

موفق اخي رمضان 
متابع معك 
اخوك انور

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
"ميركل" تزور البرتغال في صحبة 100 من رجال الأعمال لدعم الحكومة الحالية  المستشارة  الألمانية "انجيلا ميركل" تتوجه بزيارة إلى البرتغال اليوم لتكون الثانية  لها في محيط منطقة اليورو خلال شهر، والتي تأتي لدعم الحكومة الحالية في  لشبونه، فضلا عن تحسين صورتها هي كمسؤولة في أكبر دولة في منطقة اليورو. 
الزيارة تستغرق ست ساعات فقط ستلتقي فيها الرئيس كافاكو سيلفا، فضلا عن رئيس الوزراء انبيال بيدرو باسوس. 
اللافت  للنظر أن "ميركل" سيرافقها حوالي مئة من رجال الأعمال الألمان، في دلالة  على رغبة برلين في دعم لشبوله التي تفي بشكل واضح بتعهداتها في ظل برنامج  الإنقاذ الذي حصلت عليه العام الماضي. *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
وزارة المالية الألمانية: لا قرار بشأن أموال انقاذ اليونان في اجتماع اليوم  قالت  المتحدثة بإسم وزارة المالية الألمانية "ماريان كوثي" انه من المرجح ألا  يقرر وزراء مالية اليورو تمرير شريحة بقيمة 31.5 مليار يورو من أموال  الإنقاذ إلى اليونان خلال اجتماع اليوم. 
وقالت  في مؤتمر صحفي في العاصمة برلين: نتوقع عقد اجتماع يأخذ وقتاً طويلا دون  قرار ..حيث لا تزال هناك مجموعة من النقاط المفتوحة وكذلك الأسئلة. *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anwar3
					  موفق اخي رمضان 
متابع معك 
اخوك انور   بارك الله فيك اخي انور*

----------


## mohamed.sobhy

جزاك  الله خير استاذ رمضان

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع م اشاء الله 
فرصة مميزة لينا اننا نتعلم لايف التحليل الاساساي و كيفية تفسير الاخبار*

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

بالتوفيق ياباشا
متابع معاك ان شاء الله

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
الثـلاثـاء 
13 -11 -2012
======================  لدينا اليوم الكثير من البيانات الإقتصاديه منها القراءه السنويه للتضخم في بريطانيا والذي شهد ارتفاع الي مستويات 2.7 %  , ارتفاع قيمه هذه البيانات يؤجل قليلاً فكره التسهيل الكمي الجديد من بنك انجلترا ويعطي بعض القوه للباوند في انتظار بيانات اخرى توضح الصوره اكثر بالنسبه الي اي عمليه ضخ سيوله جديده ,, أيضا لديناً  مؤشر زيو  الألماني لقياس صحة الإقتصاد German ZEW Economic Sentiment ,, جاءت البيانات سلبيه وهذا يعطي صورة سلبيه من الاقتصاد الالماني الذي يعد الاول في اوروبا ،، لذلك شهدنا اليورو يحقق لو جديد امام الدولار حيث وصلنا الي مستويات 1.2660 ،،   وبعد افتتاح الاسواق الامريكيه لدينا تصريحات لنائبة بن برنانكي FOMC Member Yellen Speaks 
و ايضاً سوف نتابع الميزانية الفيدراليه الأمريكيه  Federal Budget Balance   *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
اخبار عن الاتفاق علي تسليم اليونان الدفعه الثانيه من المساعدات ،، 
GERMANY PRESS: Greece to get E44 billion in aid in one payment - MNI                     
وارتفاع لليورو امام معظم العملات  *

----------


## -m9L7

السلام عليكم  
بارك الله فيك وبجهودك اخي / رمضان  
اسأل الله لك التوفيق والمزيد من النجاح  
تحياتي

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					  السلام عليكم  
بارك الله فيك وبجهودك اخي / رمضان  
اسأل الله لك التوفيق والمزيد من النجاح  
تحياتي   اهلاً بك يا صديقي  
جزاك الله خيراً ،، وما تحرمنا من مرورك علينا*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
الأربعاء 
14 - 11 - 2012  ========================  حصلت اليونان امس علي مبلغ   4 مليار يورو من خلال مزاد للسندات قصيرة المدى , وايضا لدينا  تصريحات من وزير الماليه الالماني شوبليه قال أن اليونان قد تتسلم معظم الدفعات في حال  تم حسم امر المساعدات ،، و اهم بيانات اليوم تأتي من بريطانيا و امريكا ،، البيانات البريطانيه من اهمها مؤشر تعويضات البطاله البيان جاء سلبي مما اثر علي الباوند  أوضحت  بيانات صادرة اليوم من مكتب الإحصاءات الوطني في بريطانيا ارتفاع طلبات  إعانة البطالة بحوالي 10.1 ألف في أكتوبر إلى 1.58 مليون وهو  أعلى مستوى لها منذ يوليو ،، في حين كانت التوقعات تشير إلى بقاء  الطلبات دون تغيير.   ايضاً لدينا خطاب التضخم الفصلي من بنك إنجلترا المركزي , وتوقعات البنك للنمو والتضخم وهي مهمه للمدى المتوسط ،،،   مع دخول السوق الامريكيه سوف نتابع بيانات مبيعات التجزئه الأمريكيه وتشير التوقعات الي تراجع مبيعات التجزئه بأمريكا الشهر الماضي ،، و مؤشر اسعار المنتجين وايضاً التوقعات تشير الي تراجع قيمه المؤشر ،،  وأيضا لدينا محضر الإجتماع السابق للفيدرالي ،، ارى انه لن يكون هناك اي مفأجات في محضر البيان للفدرالي   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله   *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
بنك انجلترا يتوقع عودة الإقتصاد إلى الإنكماش بشكل حاد في الربع الرابع  أظهر  تقرير بنك انجلترا الخاص بالتضخم الصادر اليوم ان الناتج المحلي الإجمالي  من المنتظر تراجعه بشكل حاد خلال الربع الحالي ، حيث ان توقعات النمو  للإقتصاد البريطاني لا تزال غير مؤكدة. 
وفي  هذا الصدد نوه التقرير إلى ان أزمة منطقة اليورو الراهنة لا تزال تمثل  الخطر الأكبر على نمو الإقتصاد، وذلك بالتزامن مع تراجع معدلات الإنفاق  لتطبيق الحكومة خططا تقشفية التي كان لها رد فعل سلبي على الإقتصاد. *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   5 - 2 - 2013  اهم البيانات الاقتصاديه  
الميزان التجارى استراليا
بيان الفائدة استراليا 
مؤشر pmi الخدمي بريطانيا 
مبيعات التجزئه اوروبا 
مؤشر ism غير التصنيعي امريكا  
---------------------------------------- 
وصل مؤشر الداو جونز للاسهم الامريكيه الي مستويات جديده لم نشاهدها منذ اعوام وهي مستويات 14.000 ،، وهذا الصعود في الاسهم ،، سبب ضعف للدولار امام بعض العملات ،، وبعض الاستقرار امام عملات اخرى ،، جني الارباح اليوم علي الاسهم ،، اعطي بعد الدعم للدولار امام اليورو وبعض العملات الاخرى   
مؤشر الدولار اندكس    
نلاحظ ان حركه الدولار اندكس عرضيه منذ فتره كما هو واضح علي الشارت الاسبوع ،، ضعف الدولار الواضح حالياً هو امام اليورو ،، العمله القويه حالياً امام كل العملات ،،  الدولار اندكس لديه نقطه دعم مهمه وهي مستويات 87.50 ،، كسر هذه المستويات بقوه يسبب المزيد من الضعف للدولار ،، من الناحيه الاساسيه نحتاج خبر او بيان قوي يدفع بنا الي كسر هذه المستويات  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*ديون امريكا تصل الي  $16,763,730,050,569.10
في نهايه شهر مارس القادم ،، وهذا يعني ان دين امريكا يبلغ حوالي 105 % من الناتج المحلي الاجمالي   *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* 
العمله الاستراليه  
اليوم موعد الفائده الاستراليه ،، الفائده حالياً عند مستويات 3.0 % ،، التوقعات تشير الي تثبيت الفائده عند نفس المستويات ،،  
دراسة اجرتها بلومبيرج نيوز تظهر ان 24 من اصل 28 اقتصادي شملهم استطلاع  يؤكدون ان بنك الاحتياطي الأسترالي سوف يبقى الفائده عند مستويات  3.00٪ في حين ان الاربعه الباقين يرون خفض الفائده الي 2.75 % اي ربع نقطه   
في حال تم التثبيت سوف يكون التركيز علي البيان المصاحب ،، لو جاء البيان ايجابي وحمل نظره مستقبليه ايجابيه سوف يدفع العمله الاستراليه للصعود ،، و العكس صحيح في حال كان هناك اي اشاره لخفض الفائده مستقبلاً او اشاره سلبيه عن وضع الاقتصاد ،،في الاجتماع الماضي اشار ستفينز محافظ بنك استراليا الي انه قد يلجأ لخفض الفائده لتخفيف الضغوط علي الاسعار  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
تم تثبيت الفائدة الاستراليه عند مستويات 3.00 %  
البيان المرفق كان يحمل بعض الايجابيه ،، لكن حديث ستفينز محافظ بنك استراليا ،، كان يحمل بعض الاشارات التي سببت ضعف العمله الاستراليه   The inflation outlook, as assessed at present, would afford scope to ease policy further, should that be necessary to support demand, Governor Glenn Stevens said  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*بعض البيانات لهذا الاسبوع     *

----------


## ® Mohammed1b ®

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته منتظرين قرائتك المميزه في تفاصيل اليورو والدولار  مجهود موفق ومشكور ياصديقي ...لاتنقطع عنا  تحياتي وتقديري ؛*

----------


## wadi2012

"ديون امريكا تصل الي
$16,763,730,050,569.10
في نهايه شهر مارس القادم ،، وهذا يعني ان دين امريكا يبلغ حوالي 105 % من الناتج المحلي الاجمالي "
هل تعتقد ان ارتفاع اجمال الدين الاميركي قد يؤثر سلبا وبشكل كبير على قوة الدولار امام باقي العملات ؟؟ ربما من وجهة نظري قد يكسر الدولار الدعم الذي يقترب منه

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ® Mohammed1b ®
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته منتظرين قرائتك المميزه في تفاصيل اليورو والدولار  مجهود موفق ومشكور ياصديقي ...لاتنقطع عنا  تحياتي وتقديري ؛   وعليكم السلام  
اهلاً اخي محمد  
ان شاء الله لن يكون هناك انقطاع هذه المره ،، بالنسبه لليورو دولار ،، من الناحيه الاساسيه اليورو اقوى من الدولار و امام كل العملات ،، ننتظر اشاره واضحه فنياً و اساسياً ،، ثم نتحدث عنه بالتفاصيل  
والله اعلم*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة wadi2012
					  "ديون امريكا تصل الي
$16,763,730,050,569.10
في نهايه شهر مارس القادم ،، وهذا يعني ان دين امريكا يبلغ حوالي 105 % من الناتج المحلي الاجمالي "
هل تعتقد ان ارتفاع اجمال الدين الاميركي قد يؤثر سلبا وبشكل كبير على قوة الدولار امام باقي العملات ؟؟ ربما من وجهة نظري قد يكسر الدولار الدعم الذي يقترب منه   نعم ارتفاع ديون امريكا سوف يكون له تأثير سلبي ،، وقد نرى خفض في التصنيف الائتماني في الفتره القادمه ،،، لكن السبب الاول الذي يؤدى الي ضعف الدولار هو استمرار سياسه التسهيل الكمي حوالي 85 مليار شهرياً ،، البيانات الامريكيه في الفتره القادمه سوف تكون مهمه و يجب متابعتها  
والله اعلم*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
الين يواصل هبوطه بعد تقارير عن تنحي مبكر لـ"شيراكاوا" من رئاسة بنك اليابان  واصلت  العملة اليابانية تراجعها خلال تعاملات اليوم أمام الدولار، وذلك في أعقاب  صدور تقارير متواترة عن تنحي حاكم بنك اليابان "ماساكي شيراكاوا" عن منصبه  قبل انقضاء ولايته الرسمية بحوالي ثلاثة أسابيع.  *

----------


## cvv5

شكرا على هذا المجهود اخ رمضان

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
رمضان باشا اخبارك ايه ياغالى 
كنت عاوز منك ترفقلى كتب حضرتك تعكلت منها هذا العلم فى التحليل الاساسى واكون شاكر ليك ياباشا

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم   6 - 2 - 2013   اهم البيانات الاقتصاديه 
مبيعات التجزئه - استراليا 
    مؤشر هاليفاكس لأسعار المنازل - بريطانيا
   طلبات المصانع الألمانية
   معدل البطالة - نيوزلاندى
   التغير في معدل التوظيف - نيوزلاندى 
---------------------------- 
البيانات تعتبر متوسطه التأثير ،،   *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
السلام عليكم   7 - 2 - 2013   يوم يحمل العديد من الاخبار و البيانات و اجتماعات للبنوك المركزي ،، سوف اضع بعض قليل اهم الاخبار و البيانات حسب اهميتها ،، ونحاول قراءه التفاصيل  
نسأل الله التوفيق  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*اخبار العمله الاستراليه   معدل البطالة - شهري التغير في أعداد الوظائف - شهري 
بيانات مهمه للاقتصاد الاسترالي ،، في حال كانت النتيجه سلبيه ،، سوف يعطي هذا نظره للسوق ان المركزي الاسترالي سوف يخفض الفائده في اقرب فرصه ،، وذلك حسب ما صرح محافظ بنك استراليا ،، انه قد يلجأ لخفض الفائده للحفاظ علي الاسعار و دعم النمو  
واذا كانت البيانات ايجابيه ،، سوف تخفف من الضغوط علي العمله الاستراليه مؤقتاً ،،  
والله اعلم   *

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> رمضان باشا اخبارك ايه ياغالى 
> كنت عاوز منك ترفقلى كتب حضرتك تعلمت منها هذا العلم فى التحليل الاساسى واكون شاكر ليك ياباشا

 
ارجو الا تنسانى ياباشا
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eng_abdelkawy
					  ارجو الا تنسانى ياباشا
ولك جزيل الشكر   اهلا يا باشا 
تفضل هذا الموضوع الدسم    ███ █ النسخة الكاملة : سلسلة حلقات اقتصادية   █  ███     *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*البيانات البريطانيه   الميزان التجاري  الإنتاج الصناعي ـ شهري حديث محافظ بنك انجلترا  قرار الفائدة البريطانية برنامج شراء الأصول  بيان الفائدة للجنة السياسة النقدية  ----------------------------- 
بيانات كثيره ومهمه بالنسبه للاقتصاد البريطاني ،، الفائده المتوقع له التثبيت و ايضاً برنامج شراء الاصول ،، لكن هناك بعض التحاليل التي تتوقع ان يلجاً بنك انجلترا مستقبلاً لضخ المزيد من السيوله في السوق او حتي خفض الفائده لدعم الاقتصاد المتعثر ،، اذا لحظنا اي اشاره في البيان المنتظر سوف تكون هذه الاشاره سلبيه علي العمله البريطانيه ،، والعكس صحيح ،،  
والله اعلم     *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*تثبيت اسعار الفائده البريطانيه 
ولا تغيير علي برنامج شراء الاصول  
وهذه جمله مهمه وردت في البيان  
BOE: MPC Stands Ready to Provide Further Stimulus if Warranted  
في حال استمرت البيانات السلبيه من الاقتصاد البريطاني ،، سوف يقراء السوق هذه الجمله علي انها بدايه تسهيل كمي جديد من بنك انجلترا  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
بعد حوالي نص ساعه تصدر الفائدة الاوروبيه 
المتوقع ان تبقى بدون تغيير عند مستويات 0.75 %  
ويبقى التركيز علي حديث دراغي الصحفي ،،
 هل سوف يكون هناك ضغوط علي المركزي الاوروبي بسبب ارتفاع سعر صرف اليورو ،، الرد علي هذا السؤال مهم بالنسبه للعمله الاوروبيه في الفتره القادمه  
والله اعلم *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*تم تثبيت الفائده الاوروبيه 
0.75 %  
المؤتمر الصحفي بعد حوالي 45 دقيقه*

----------


## EakaTrading

هل تثبيت الفائده يضر العمله ام يصلح من شأنها

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abojassar
					  هل تثبيت الفائده يضر العمله ام يصلح من شأنها   التثبيت حين يكون متوقع ،، لا يؤثر علي حركه العمله  
الان التركيز علي المؤتمر الصحفي لرئيس المركزي الاوروبي دراغي الذي بدء منذ حوالي نصف ساعه،، وهو الذي يؤثر علي حركه اليورو امام العملات*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*DRAGHI STATEMENT SAYS EURO APPRECIATION RAISES INFLATION RISK or Deflation    *

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> *  اهلا يا باشا 
> تفضل هذا الموضوع الدسم    ███ █ النسخة الكاملة : سلسلة حلقات اقتصادية   █  ███     *

 ربنا يخليك يابرنس

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم   11- 2 - 2013   الإنتاج الصناعي الفرنسي اجتماعات مجموعة اليورو حديث يلين عضو لجنة الإحتياطي الفيدرالي 
بدايه الاسبوع مع بيانات ضعيف ،، لكن يوجد لدينا بيانات مهمه في الايام القادمه ،، وخصوصاً من اوروبا و بريطانيا ،، بيانات النمو و التضخم ،، وسوف يكون لها تأثير علي حركه العملات  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم   من بين  أهم أحداث هذا الأسبوع بيانات الناتج المحلي في اليابان ودول منطقة اليورو  يوم الخميس  ،،،،  وتبقى هناك نظرة غير متفائلة تجاه منطقة اليورو ببقائها تحت وطأة  الركود للربع الثالث على التوالي ، مع انكماش الإقتصاد الألماني الذي يعد  قاطرة النمو بها . وايضاً لدينا بيانات التضخم من بريطانيا ،، و التي سوف تكون مهمه لحركه الباوند في الفتره القادمه  
وان شاء الله تكون لنا متابعه مستمره للبيانات و التوقعات  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* 
(رويترز) - اسواق الاسهم والعملات اليابانية مغلقة يوم الاثنين في عطلة وتستأنف نشاطها كالمعتاد يوم الثلاثاء  *

----------


## anwar3

السلام عليكم اخي رمضان
اعتقد الاشهر المقبلة تحمل مفاجات من الاسهم الصينية تحديدا ومن مؤشرها العام hang seng
ربما الاسهم العالمية وتحديدا اسهم وول ستريت والاسهم الاوربية والعربية ينتظرها صعود قوي جدا في الاشهر المقبلة
السبب : مؤشر ال hang seng الصيني لو تاكد اغلاق شهر فبراير/2013 ايضا فوق مستوى 23280 ايضا فاننا على موعد لتخطي
المستويات التى صححت فيها اغلب بورصات العالم سنة 2010 و 2011 عند مستويات 24900
توقعي انة ربما نشاهد قفزة قوية ايضا للداو جونز فوق مستويات 14200 والتحليق اكثر فوقها وذلك ايضا بفعل ان اوباما لدية
خطط اخرى لتحفيز الاقتصاد الامريكي اكثر .
ربما هدف مؤشر ال hang seng الصيني لو اغلق هذا الشهر شهر فبراير/2013 فوق 23280
الهدف اعتقد عند 25200 
والله اعلم
-------------------
اخوك انور

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anwar3
					  السلام عليكم اخي رمضان
اعتقد الاشهر المقبلة تحمل مفاجات من الاسهم الصينية تحديدا ومن مؤشرها العام hang seng
ربما الاسهم العالمية وتحديدا اسهم وول ستريت والاسهم الاوربية والعربية ينتظرها صعود قوي جدا في الاشهر المقبلة
السبب : مؤشر ال hang seng الصيني لو تاكد اغلاق شهر فبراير/2013 ايضا فوق مستوى 23280 ايضا فاننا على موعد لتخطي
المستويات التى صححت فيها اغلب بورصات العالم سنة 2010 و 2011 عند مستويات 24900
توقعي انة ربما نشاهد قفزة قوية ايضا للداو جونز فوق مستويات 14200 والتحليق اكثر فوقها وذلك ايضا بفعل ان اوباما لدية
خطط اخرى لتحفيز الاقتصاد الامريكي اكثر .
ربما هدف مؤشر ال hang seng الصيني لو اغلق هذا الشهر شهر فبراير/2013 فوق 23280
الهدف اعتقد عند 25200 
والله اعلم
-------------------
اخوك انور   السلام عليكم  
اهلا انور باشا ،، ايش اخبارك ،، ان شاء الله تكون بخير  
والله لو بعد كل المليارات التي تم ضخها في الاقتصاديات العالميه وما ارتفعت الاسهم تكون هناك كارثه كبيره ،،،  
عموما في عندي لك موضوع منقول من موقع ارقام   بنك أوف أمريكا: انتبهوا حالة التفاؤل ارتفعت حدتها في الأسواق  يوضح  الرسم البياني التالي تحرك مؤشر قياس معنويات المستثمرين لبنك أوف أمريكا  ميرلنش، وذلك عن طريق بلوغ أقصى درجات التفاؤل بتجاوز الخط الأمر صعودا عند  مستوى 8 نقاط، أو العكس بالهبوط دون مستوى 2.  ويشير  الرسم البياني إلي المؤشر التفاؤل مستوى 9.6 نقطة، وهو ما يعني ارتفاعا  قويا لحالة التفاؤل التي تسيطر على المستثمرين، وهو أمر غير جيد لماذا؟؟  وبإستخدام  نظرية الإتجاه المخالف "المعاكس" فإنه عند بلوغ حالة التفاؤل أقصى  مستوياتها فإن ذلك يكون اشارة على تغيير قادم في الإتجاه بإحتمالية كبيرة  نظرا لميل المشاركين في السوق إلى اتخاذ نفس القرار خصوصا اذا كانت  المؤشرات الفنية في حالة تشبع شرائي واضح.     والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* 
في اطار ما يسمى حرب العملات هذه الفتره ،، ومحاوله كل دوله اضعاف عملتها من اجل دعم الصادرات ،، سوف نتابع كل التصريحات اول بأول ،،،  حذر عضو البنك المركزي الأوروبي جينس ويدمان كومات  منطقة اليورو العمل على إضعاف اليورو، حيث أوضح أن المؤشرات الخيرة لا تدل  على المبالغة في قيمة العملة الموحدة اليورو، و لا يرى أن هناك حاجة  لإضعاف قيمة اليورو. إلى هذا فقد أضاف ويدمان أن "سياسة سعر الصرف لإضعاف  اليورو سيؤدي إلى زيادة معدلات التضخم في النهاية".  WEIDMANN WARNS POLICY MAKERS AGAINST TRYING TO WEAKEN THE EURO    
قد نرى دراغي غداً ،،، ينفي كل ما صرح به ويدمان ،،،  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم   12- 2 - 2013  اهم البيانات    مؤشر أسعار المستهلكين - سويسرا
 مؤشر أسعار المستهلكين - بريطانيا 
 مؤشر أسعار المستهلكين - سنوي - بريطانيا 
   خطاب التضخم لبنك إنجلترا ،، مهم جداً 
 حديث كارني محافظ بنك كندا 
 حديث دراجي رئيس البنك المركزي الأوروبي
 الموازنة العامة الفيدرالية - امريكا  *

----------


## د/أحمد مجدى

السلام عليكم استاذ رمضان
اذا سمحتلى عايز تحليل سريع عن اداء الداو جونز والنيكاى اليابانى لانى متورط فى بيع النيكاى على 10400 وكل ما اقول خلاص السعر قرب يرتفع الدولار ين ويطير معه النيكاى فمفيش امل دلوقتى غير ان الداوجونز ينزل الى 13500 فهل ده ممكن خلال الفترة المقبلة؟؟؟

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د/أحمد مجدى
					  السلام عليكم استاذ رمضان
اذا سمحتلى عايز تحليل سريع عن اداء الداو جونز والنيكاى اليابانى لانى متورط فى بيع النيكاى على 10400 وكل ما اقول خلاص السعر قرب يرتفع الدولار ين ويطير معه النيكاى فمفيش امل دلوقتى غير ان الداوجونز ينزل الى 13500 فهل ده ممكن خلال الفترة المقبلة؟؟؟   اهلا بك يا اخي  
انا بصراحه مش متابع للاسهم اليابانيه ،، لكن ارى ان كل المؤشرات حالياً تدعم صعود الاسهم في اليابان و ضعف الين ،، هناك دعم كبير من الحكومه اليابانيه من اجل صعود الاسهم واضعاف العمله ،، و اليوم كانت هناك اشاره واضحه من وزير الاقتصاد الياباني حيث قال  
The government will continue efforts to drive the Nikkei 225 to 13,000 points by the end of March, Economy Minister Akira Amari said 
و في حال وصول مؤشر نيكي 225 الي مستويات 13.000 الي تحدث عنه وزير الاقتصاد قد نرى الدولار ين عند مستويات 104 في نهايه شهر مارس القادم ،،    
والله اعلم  *

----------


## د/أحمد مجدى

شكرا استاذ رمضان وماذا عن الداوجونز؟؟

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د/أحمد مجدى
					  شكرا استاذ رمضان وماذا عن الداوجونز؟؟   بما انا الاخبار الاقتصاديه جيده في امريكا و اوروبا ،، ولا يوجد اي مستجدات سلبيه ،، سوف تبقى الاسهم العالميه ثابته ،، حتي يظهر العكس ،، واجتماع مجموعه العشرين القادم سوف يكون مهم للمتابعه والله اعلم*

----------


## anwar3

السلام عليكم اخي رمضان
انا بخير ان شاء الله 
لاتحرمنا متابعتك الرائعة لااخر المستجدات 
الوضع مشوش قليلا ... على المستوى الدولي 
نشوف اغلاقات هذا الشهر

----------


## wadi2012

حتى الان الاخبار لم يكن لها أي تأثير يذكر على تحرك لا على الباوند ولا على الفرنك

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
مجموعة السبع الصناعية تصدر بياناً لتهدئة المخاوف تجاه قيام حرب عملات عالمية  أصدر  وزراء مالية ومحافظو البنوك المركزية في مجموعة السبع الصناعية اليوم  بياناً مشتركاً أكدوا فيه تعهدهم بعدم استهداف أسعار الصرف في خطوة جاءت  لتهدئة المخاوف المتعلقة بقيام حرب عملات.  وأشار  بيان المجموعة إلى الالتزام طويل الأمد بتحديد أسعار الصرف عن طريق السوق،  فضلا عن التشاور الوثيق فيما يتعلق بالإجراءات في سوق صرف العملات  الأجنبية. *

----------


## trend seeker

*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم   13- 2 - 2013  اهم البيانات 
خطاب للرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما
 					  مؤشر أسعار الجملة الألماني
 					  الإنتاج الصناعي - اوروبا 
 					  بيان التضخم الخاص ببنك إنجلترا
 					  مبيعات التجزئة - امريكا  
ان شاء الله مع بدايه الاسبوع القادم ،، سوف نتابع النتائج مباشر قبل وبعد صدور البيانات  
نسأل الله التوفيق    *

----------


## ابــ آدم ــو

*صباح الفل
حمد لله على السلامه ياصحبى اخبارك ايه ان شاء الله تكون بخير
وعامل ايه فى الملل ده*

----------


## الغدةالنخامية

عودة مباركة اخ رمضان وتحياتي لك ولكل اهل ليبيا الكرام فلقد عشت معهم اكثر من 10 سنين وماوجدت منهم غير الطيبة والكرم والأخلاق الرفيعة

----------


## wadi2012

انا ارى السوق متذبذب هذه الايام وغير مستقر صح ؟؟
ما السبب في ذلك

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*بيان التضخم الخاص ببنك إنجلترا  BOE Inflation Report
BOE Gov King Speaks  Overview of the Inflation Report February 2013  اضغط هنا ،،،،   *

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> *بيان التضخم الخاص ببنك إنجلترا  BOE Inflation Report
> BOE Gov King Speaks  Overview of the Inflation Report February 2013  اضغط هنا ،،،،   *

 رأيك ايه فى بيان التضخم ياباشا
وماتأثيره على الباوند على المدى القصير والمتوسط
تحياتى يابرنس

----------


## الغدةالنخامية

In light of those considerations, the Committee decided that it was appropriate to maintain Bank Rate at 0.5% and the size of the asset purchase programme at £375 billion in order to meet the 2% CPI inflation target over the medium term. 
 زبدة الموضوع

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابــ آدم ــو
					  صباح الفل
حمد لله على السلامه ياصحبى اخبارك ايه ان شاء الله تكون بخير
وعامل ايه فى الملل ده   اهلا يا برنس ايش اخبارك ،، ان شاء الله تكون بخير 
انا اخبارى تمام و الحمد لله ،،،  
ان شاء الله سوف تبدء الحركه القويه قريباً*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغدةالنخامية
					  عودة مباركة اخ رمضان وتحياتي لك ولكل اهل ليبيا الكرام فلقد عشت معهم اكثر من 10 سنين وماوجدت منهم غير الطيبة والكرم والأخلاق الرفيعة   بارك الله فيك يا اخي ،، 
وان شاء الله نكون دائماً عند حسن ظنك ،،،*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eng_abdelkawy
					  رأيك ايه فى بيان التضخم ياباشا
وماتأثيره على الباوند على المدى القصير والمتوسط
تحياتى يابرنس   
البيان كان معتدل ،، وبما انه لم يحمل مفاجات ايجابيه للاقتصاد البريطاني ،، اذا سوف نستمر في توقع تسهيل كمي في الفتره القادمه من بنك انجلترا  
والله اعلم*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
اليورو عند أدنى مستوياته في 3 أسابيع أمام الدولار  الناتج  المحلي الإجمالي لدول منطقة اليورو السبعة عشر هبط 0.6% في الربع الرابع،  والذي يعد الأداء الأسوأ منذ الربع الأول عام 2009، متجاوزا توقعات  المحللين في ظل انكماش شهدته الإقتصادات الرئيسية الكبرى على رأسها  ألمانيا. *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*صحيفة: صندوق سوروس للتحوط يكسب مليار دولار من الرهان على انخفاض الين  قالت  صحيفة وول ستريت جورنال نقلا عن مصادر مطلعة إن صندوق جورج سوروس الأمريكي  للتحوط كسب نحو مليار دولار منذ نوفمبر تشرين الثاني الماضي برهانه على  انخفاض الين.*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم   18- 2 - 2013 
بدايه الاسبوع هادئه نسبياً مع اجازه للبنوك الامريكيه   اهم البيانات   					  مؤشر أسعار المنازل - بريطانيا
 					  الحساب الجاري- اوروبا
 					  حديث دراجي رئيس البنك المركزي الأوروبي  
-------------------------------  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم   19- 2 - 2013  كما شهدنا اول ايام الاسبوع كانت الحركه في نطاق ضيق جداً ،، بسبب قله البيانات و اجازه البنوك في امريكا    نتائج اجتماع لجنة السياسة النقدية - اليابان
نتائج اجتماع لجنة السياسة النقدية - استراليا  مؤشر ZEW  لثقة الاقتصاد الألماني مؤشر NAHB لسوق الإسكان - امريكا  مدخلات  أسعار المنتجين - ربع سنوي - نيوزلاندى    
اهم البيانات قادمه من استراليا و اوروبا ،، اي اشاره او حديث عن دعم الاقتصاد الاسترالي بضخ السيوله سوف تسبب ضعف الدولار الاسترالي ،، وربما نشاهد زوج الاسترالي دولار عند مستويات 1.0230 ،، اما لو كانت اشاره عكسيه بعدم وجود اي ضخ للسيوله ،، و صورة الاقتصاد المستقبله افضل ،، سوف نرى قوة للعمله الاستراليه ونرى زوج الاسترالي دولار عند مستويات 1.0360 
مؤشر ZEW  لثقة الاقتصاد الألماني ،، يعتبر مؤشر مهم عن صحه الاقتصاد الماني و الاوروبي بصفه عامه ،، في حال كان ايجابي سوف يعطي قوه لليورو امام العملات ،، والعكس صحيح ،، اليورو بصفه عامه لديه بعض الضغوط حالياً وفي حال كانت البيانات اقل من المتوقع ،، او لا تحمل اي مفاجاه ايجابيه للسوق ،، ارى ان اليورو سوف يذهب الي مستويات 1.3260  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*شكرا للمتابعة يا رمضان باشا 
معلش سؤال
اخبار الوينان ايه؟ مفيش جديد؟ امتي موعد تسديد اول قرض من القروض اللي عليهم؟*

----------


## abbee

> *السلام عليكم   19- 2 - 2013  كما شهدنا اول ايام الاسبوع كانت الحركه في نطاق ضيق جداً ،، بسبب قله البيانات و اجازه البنوك في امريكا    نتائج اجتماع لجنة السياسة النقدية - اليابان
> نتائج اجتماع لجنة السياسة النقدية - استراليا  مؤشر ZEW  لثقة الاقتصاد الألماني مؤشر NAHB لسوق الإسكان - امريكا  مدخلات  أسعار المنتجين - ربع سنوي - نيوزلاندى    
> اهم البيانات قادمه من استراليا و اوروبا ،، اي اشاره او حديث عن دعم الاقتصاد الاسترالي بضخ السيوله سوف تسبب ضعف الدولار الاسترالي ،، وربما نشاهد زوج الاسترالي دولار عند مستويات 1.0230 ،، اما لو كانت اشاره عكسيه بعدم وجود اي ضخ للسيوله ،، و صورة الاقتصاد المستقبله افضل ،، سوف نرى قوة للعمله الاستراليه ونرى زوج الاسترالي دولار عند مستويات 1.0360  مؤشر ZEW  لثقة الاقتصاد الألماني ،، يعتبر مؤشر مهم عن صحه الاقتصاد الماني و الاوروبي بصفه عامه ،، في حال كان ايجابي سوف يعطي قوه لليورو امام العملات ،، والعكس صحيح ،، اليورو بصفه عامه لديه بعض الضغوط حالياً وفي حال كانت البيانات اقل من المتوقع ،، او لا تحمل اي مفاجاه ايجابيه للسوق ،، ارى ان اليورو سوف يذهب الي مستويات 1.3260  
> والله اعلم  *

 *بالنسبة لمؤشر ZEW  لثقة الاقتصاد الألماني
سمعت في تقرير بالنشرة الاقتصادية لقناة العربية ليلة البارحة ان المؤشر ايجابي 
هذا والله اعلم*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					  شكرا للمتابعة يا رمضان باشا 
معلش سؤال
اخبار الوينان ايه؟ مفيش جديد؟ امتي موعد تسديد اول قرض من القروض اللي عليهم؟   السلام عليكم  
التركيز في اوروبا الان علي ازمه اسبانيا وقضيه التحايل في بعض البنوك ،، وايضاً الانتخابات الايطايه القادمه ،، هي اهم الاحداث في اوروبا ،، لذلك تم تأجيل قصه اليونان الي وقت لاحق   
والله اعلم*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abbee
					  بالنسبة لمؤشر ZEW  لثقة الاقتصاد الألماني
سمعت في تقرير بالنشرة الاقتصادية لقناة العربية ليلة البارحة ان المؤشر ايجابي 
هذا والله اعلم    بارك الله فيك ،،، 
التوقعات بصفه عامه للاقتصاد الالماني ايجابيه في الربع الاول ،، نتابع معاً النتائج غداً بإذن الله*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					  السلام عليكم   19- 2 - 2013  
اهم البيانات قادمه من استراليا و اوروبا ،، اي اشاره او حديث عن دعم الاقتصاد الاسترالي بضخ السيوله سوف تسبب ضعف الدولار الاسترالي ،، وربما نشاهد زوج الاسترالي دولار عند مستويات 1.0230 ،، اما لو كانت اشاره عكسيه بعدم وجود اي ضخ للسيوله ،، و صورة الاقتصاد المستقبله افضل ،، سوف نرى قوة للعمله الاستراليه ونرى زوج الاسترالي دولار عند مستويات 1.0360 
مؤشر ZEW  لثقة الاقتصاد الألماني ،، يعتبر مؤشر مهم عن صحه الاقتصاد الماني و الاوروبي بصفه عامه ،، في حال كان ايجابي سوف يعطي قوه لليورو امام العملات ،، والعكس صحيح ،، اليورو بصفه عامه لديه بعض الضغوط حالياً وفي حال كانت البيانات اقل من المتوقع ،، او لا تحمل اي مفاجاه ايجابيه للسوق ،، ارى ان اليورو سوف يذهب الي مستويات 1.3260  
والله اعلم      السلام عليكم   
مع نهايه اليوم ،، وبدايه يوم جديد بإذن الله ،، نلاحظ ان زوج الاسترالي دولار وصل الي مستويات 1.0360 ،، كما ذكرنا امس في حال كانت نتيجه ايجابيه وفي صالح العمله الاستراليه ،،  
بالنسبه للقاره الاوروبيه ،، جاءت بيانات مؤشر ZEW  لثقة الاقتصاد الألماني ،، ايجابيه وفوق التوقعات ،، لكن العمله الاوروبيه لم تستجيب في وقتها بسبب الضغوط من السندات الايطاليه و الاسبانيه ،، ومع نهايه الجلسه الاوروبيه بدء تفاعل اليورو من الاخبار     نسأل الله التوفيق  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* 
السلام عليكم  
تستمر الضغوط علي الباوند كما ذكرنا في مشاركات سابقه ،،، حيث جاء محضر  اجتماع البنك الذي عُقد في وقت سابق هذا الشهر ونشرت وقائعه اليوم كشف عن  تصويت ستة أعضاء للجنة السياسة النقدية للإبقاء على برنامج شراء الأصول عند  375 مليار جنيه مقابل رفض ثلاثة آخرين طالبوا برفعه.  حيث  انضم حاكم البنك "ميرفن كنج" و"بول فيشر" إلى "ديفيد مايلز" للمطالبة برفع  البرنامج بخمسة وعشرين مليار جنيه، في ظل ابقاء الفائدة عند 0.5 % دون  تغيير. *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*(رويترز) - سجل مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز القياسي للأسهم الأمريكية يوم  الاربعاء أكبر هبوط ليوم واحد من حيث النسبة المئوية منذ منتصف نوفمبر  تشرين الثاني بعد أشار محضر أحدث اجتماع لمجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي الي ان  البنك المركزي الامريكي ربما يبطيء أو يوقف برنامجه لشراء الاصول في موعد  أقرب مما كان متوقعا  هذا التأثير قد يستمر حتي موعد الاجتماع القادم للفدرالي  *

----------


## mohammed sanosi

استاذ رمضان....قرأت ان امريكا في بدايه شهر 3 ستقوم ببعض الاجراءات والتي ربما يكون لها تأثير قوي علي الاقتصاد الامريكي وبالتالي علي السوق....يمكن تكلمنا عن الموضوع.....وما تأثيره بالضبط

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed sanosi
					  استاذ رمضان....قرأت ان امريكا في بدايه شهر 3 ستقوم ببعض الاجراءات والتي ربما يكون لها تأثير قوي علي الاقتصاد الامريكي وبالتالي علي السوق....يمكن تكلمنا عن الموضوع.....وما تأثيره بالضبط   السلام عليكم  
فعلاً يا اخي ،،، هذا هو الاهم حالياً خصوصاً بعد ظهور نتائج محضر اجتماع الفدرالي امس ،،، الذي اكد ان هناك انقسام بين اعضاء الفدرالي علي الاجراءات التي يقوم بها الفدرالي لدعم الاقتصاد ،، سوف يكون لنا حديث طويل عن هذه التوقعات ،، المهم فيها ان اذا تم تقليص او ايقاف برنامج ضخ السيوله سوف نشاهد قوه كبيره للدولار امام العملات ،،، وهذا بدء في الظهور امس بعد بيان الفدرالي ،، وفي حال استمرار ضخ السيوله سوف يعود الدولار للضعف من جديد  
لنا حديث بالتفاصيل ان شاء الله  *

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*استاذ رمضان بعد اذنك انا عندي سؤال غبي جدا بس انا عارف انك مش هتكسفني
هو لما نقول ضعف الدولار معناه انه هيصعد ولا هيهبط؟
اسف علي السؤال الساذج*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					  استاذ رمضان بعد اذنك انا عندي سؤال غبي جدا بس انا عارف انك مش هتكسفني
هو لما نقول ضعف الدولار معناه انه هيصعد ولا هيهبط؟
اسف علي السؤال الساذج   اهلا بك يا باشا 
مش عارف اذا كنت فهمت السؤال بطريقه صحيحه  
ضعف الدولار يعني هبوطه امام العملات ،، سوف احاول الشرح لك بطريقه بسيطه 
يعني في ازواج يكون في الدولار العمله الثانيه مثلاً اليورو دولار ، الباوند دولار ، الاسترالي دولار ،، تصعد هذه الازواج لان الدولار هو العمله الفرعيه في الزوج ،، اما الازواج التي يكون فيها الدولار العمله الرئيسيه ،، مثل الدولار ين ،، الدولار فرنك ،، فأن هذه الازواج تهبط لان الدولار هو الاولي وهو ضعيف ،، والغكس صحيح في حاله قوه الدولار  
والله اعلم*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
انخفضت  الأسهم الأمريكية خلال تعاملات الاثنين بحده ليتراجع الداو جونز بأكثر من  200 نقطة فى ظل المخاوف السياسية في امريكا وتلك المتعلقة بالانتخابات  البرلمانية الايطالية.  وارتفع  السوق بقوة في بداية التعاملات الا أنه فقد جميع مكاسبه ومن ثم دخل  المنطقة الحمراء أثناء ساعات التداول وذلك مع زيادة المخاوف في الا يتم  التوصل لاتفاق سياسي قبل 1 مارس حول تخفيضات الميزانية.  وألقت  الانتخابات الايطالية بثقلها على الاسواق مع تزايد احتمالات فوز حزب رئيس  الوزراء الايطالي السابق "بيرلسكوني" مما يعني توجهاً لالغاء حزم التقشف  التي يعتبرها المستثمرون ضرورية لتحسين اقتصاديات منطقة اليورو.*

----------


## أبو فيصل

خساره حزب برليسكوني

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					  
مؤشر الدولار اندكس   الملف المرفق 357210 
نلاحظ ان حركه الدولار اندكس عرضيه منذ فتره كما هو واضح علي الشارت الاسبوع ،، ضعف الدولار الواضح حالياً هو امام اليورو فقط ،، العمله القويه حالياً امام كل العملات ،،  الدولار اندكس لديه نقطه دعم مهمه وهي مستويات 87.50 ،، كسر هذه المستويات بقوه يسبب المزيد من الضعف للدولار ،، من الناحيه الاساسيه نحتاج خبر او بيان قوي يدفع بنا الي كسر هذه المستويات  
والله اعلم      تحديث     *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* تحليل وقراءه من بنك HSBC للدولار ين  
     This weakness, according to HSBC, is only a phase the JPY is going  through, arguably the first and easiest phase of a three-phase process 
      The following are the 3 USD/JPY phases as outlined by HSBC accompanied  by a decision tree chart that should work as a roadmap for USD/JPY  direction over the next 2 years 
      *Phase 1) Promises Pledge to a future radical easing of policy, ideas  of foreign bond buying programmes, and the promise to end deflation. We  believe this phase is now at its end 
      *Phase 2) Action The markets will want to see a radical BoJ governor,  and will want him to enact radical policies. We believe this is the  phase when the USD-JPY rally will start to trip up 
      *Phase 3) Results For extended JPY weakness to be justified, the  reflation strategy must be successful. This means not just higher  inflation, but also higher wages growth, real economic gains alongside  supply-side reforms    *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
بعد حوالي اربع ساعات من الان سوف تظهر نتائج اجتماع بنك استراليا ،، المتوقع ان نشاهد تثبيت الفائده علي الدولار الاسترالي عند مستويات 3.0 % ،، لكن ربما تحدث مفاجاه و نشاهد خفض للفائده بمقدار ربع نقطه او اكثر ،، وهنا قد نرى هبوط كبير في العمله الاستراليه ،، هناك بعض الاسباب التي قد تجعل بنك استراليا يقوم بخفض الفائده منها ،، قطاع الاسكان كانت نتائجه ضعيفه جداً و سببت الكثير من الارهاق بالنسبه للاقتصاد ،، وايضاً هناك انخفاض في الانفاق ،، ضعف النمو الصيني و تأثيره علي الاقتصاد الاسترالي ، حيث تعتبر الصين الشريك الاقتصادي الاول بالنسبه لاستراليا ،، حرب العملات التي نشاهدها في هذه الفتره و كل الاقتصاديات تسعي الي اضعاف العمله ،، هذه كلها اسباب قد تجعلنا نرى خفض الفائده  
وفي حال تم التثبيت ،، سوف نراقب البيان المصاحب لقرار الفائده ،، هل هناك لهجه متشدده تدعم العمله ،، او سوف نلاحظ وجود عبارات محايده تسبب ضعف العمله الاسترالي  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## make it easy

_السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير 
ماهي توقعاتك الشخصيه لنتائج الاجتماع هل تتوقع تثبيت الفائده ام خفضها ؟
شخصيا اتوقع تثبيت سعر الفائده وعدم حدوث اي مفاجئه مما يسمح بمزيد من التذبذب التصحيحي الصاعد ولكن عاجلا ام اجلا سيحدث مزيد من الهبوط  والله اعلم 
لكن اذا تم تثبيت الفائده وعدم حدوث جديد في البيان فكيف ستكون اللهجه في البيان والى اين سوف تتجه انظار المستثمرين هل تتجه الى انتظار نتائج خبر التوضيف ومعدل البطاله يوم 14 مارس ؟؟_

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة make it easy
					  السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير 
ماهي توقعاتك الشخصيه لنتائج الاجتماع هل تتوقع تثبيت الفائده ام خفضها ؟
شخصيا اتوقع تثبيت سعر الفائده وعدم حدوث اي مفاجئه مما يسمح بمزيد من التذبذب التصحيحي الصاعد ولكن عاجلا ام اجلا سيحدث مزيد من الهبوط  والله اعلم 
لكن اذا تم تثبيت الفائده وعدم حدوث جديد في البيان فكيف ستكون اللهجه في البيان والى اين سوف تتجه انظار المستثمرين هل تتجه الى انتظار نتائج خبر التوضيف ومعدل البطاله يوم 14 مارس ؟؟   السلام عليكم  
نعم الاقرب هو تثبيت الفائده ،، ومراقبه ما سوف يحدث في الفتره القادمه خصوصاً البيانات العالميه من اوروبا و امريكا ،، بنك استراليا تحت الضغط وكما ذكرت يا اخي ،، اننا اذا لم نشاهد خفض الفائده في هذا الشهر ،، سوف نشاهده في الاشهر القادمه ،، بالنسبه للبيانات الامريكيه و قرار الفائده الاوربي ان شاء الله سوف تكون لنا متابعه في وقتها  
نسأل الله التوفيق  *

----------


## make it easy

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					    السلام عليكم  
نعم الاقرب هو تثبيت الفائده ،، ومراقبه ما سوف يحدث في الفتره القادمه خصوصاً البيانات العالميه من اوروبا و امريكا ،، بنك استراليا تحت الضغط وكما ذكرت يا اخي ،، اننا اذا لم نشاهد خفض الفائده في هذا الشهر ،، سوف نشاهده في الاشهر القادمه ،، بالنسبه للبيانات الامريكيه و قرار الفائده الاوربي ان شاء الله سوف تكون لنا متابعه في وقتها  
نسأل الله التوفيق       شرح وتوضيح كافي ووافي جزاك الله عنا كل خير , نأمل ان تاتي الرياح بما تشتهي السفن ولا يحدث اي مفاجئات 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله_

----------


## mahmoudh7

تثبيت الفائدة هو الاقرب  
اتفق معك في ذلك  
واتفق معك كذلك بان التخفيض قادم قادم ولكن ليس هذا الشهر

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					   
اهلا بك يا باشا 
مش عارف اذا كنت فهمت السؤال بطريقه صحيحه  
ضعف الدولار يعني هبوطه امام العملات ،، سوف احاول الشرح لك بطريقه بسيطه 
يعني في ازواج يكون في الدولار العمله الثانيه مثلاً اليورو دولار ، الباوند دولار ، الاسترالي دولار ،، تصعد هذه الازواج لان الدولار هو العمله الفرعيه في الزوج ،، اما الازواج التي يكون فيها الدولار العمله الرئيسيه ،، مثل الدولار ين ،، الدولار فرنك ،، فأن هذه الازواج تهبط لان الدولار هو الاولي وهو ضعيف ،، والغكس صحيح في حاله قوه الدولار  
والله اعلم   اه تمام يا حبي انت فهمت سؤالي صح و جاوبتني الاجابة انلموذجية ما شاء الله
شكرا جزيللا لك يا رمضان باشا*

----------


## make it easy

__

----------


## mahmoudh7

> تثبيت الفائدة هو الاقرب  
> اتفق معك في ذلك  
> واتفق معك كذلك بان التخفيض قادم قادم ولكن ليس هذا الشهر

 *
لماذا تثبيت الفائدة هو الاقرب 
لان هذا موسم تجار الكاري  
ولا يصح ان نكسر خواطرهم  
فيتم حرمان استراليا من مليارات الدولارات ودائع في بنوكهم*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
استطلاع: ربع الالمان سيؤيدون حزبا مناهضا للوحدة النقدية  أظهر  استطلاع للرأي نشرت نتائجه يوم الاثنين ان واحدا بين كل أربعة ألمان سيكون  مستعدا للتصويت في الانتخابات العامة المقررة في سبتمبر ايلول لصالح حزب  يريد الانسحاب من الوحدة النقدية الاوروبية فيما يسلط الضوء على القلق بشأن  تكلفة أزمة منطقة اليورو. 
ومازالت الاحزاب الرئيسية في المانيا مؤيدة بقوة لليورو رغم التذمر بشأن خطط انقاذ دول مثل اليونان *

----------


## Abo Abdullah

بارك الله بمجهودك اخ محمد , يبدو ان هذا هو  اوبريت بدايه المسرحيه القادمه هههههه

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*   كوميرتس بنك يوصى عملائه ببيع اليورو دولار من مستويات 1.3040 
واضافه عقود اخرى في حال وصول السعر الي 1.3120
 بهدف 1.2885 
و ستوب للصفقه عند مستويات 1.3160  *

----------


## make it easy

_هو البنك بيشتغل مدى قصير  طب ابعتله مسج قوله لو كسر 3130 هيضرب استوبك_

----------


## ابو لاما

> _هو البنك بيشتغل مدى قصير  طب ابعتله مسج قوله لو كسر 3130 هيضرب استوبك_

  هههههههههه اكيد لا بس بيوصئ عملائه 
في بنك ار بي اس الكندي قبل فترة دخل بيع يورو باوند عند 0.87 بستوب 0.8740  تخيل نزلوها في الاخبار وضرب ستوبه ههههههههههه 
بس بصراحة كان شكلو دخل لان السعر بالفعل نزل نزلة كبيرة بس رجع صحح لفوق وضرب ستوبهم دا سوق عجيب وارن بايفوت سنة 2003 كان مسوي لونج او شورت لليورو دولار واليورو دولار خيب توقعاته وتوقعات فريق عمله وخسر 2 مليار دولار تخيل ويقولوك صفقات مضمونة لو في صفقات مضمونة كان البنوك جمعت اموال الدنيا كلها 
دا سوق عجيب بصراحة ربنا يسترنا

----------


## make it easy

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  
 هههههههههه اكيد لا بس بيوصئ عملائه 
في بنك ار بي اس الكندي قبل فترة دخل بيع يورو باوند عند 0.87 بستوب 0.8740  تخيل نزلوها في الاخبار وضرب ستوبه ههههههههههه 
بس بصراحة كان شكلو دخل لان السعر بالفعل نزل نزلة كبيرة بس رجع صحح لفوق وضرب ستوبهم دا سوق عجيب وارن بايفوت سنة 2003 كان مسوي لونج او شورت لليورو دولار واليورو دولار خيب توقعاته وتوقعات فريق عمله وخسر 2 مليار دولار تخيل ويقولوك صفقات مضمونة لو في صفقات مضمونة كان البنوك جمعت اموال الدنيا كلها 
دا سوق عجيب بصراحة ربنا يسترنا    هو طالما اسفل 3130 ممكن يجيب هدفه بس شوف الهدف 155 نقطه شكله محتاج سيوله فاوصى العملاء تدخل معاه_

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة make it easy
					  هو البنك بيشتغل مدى قصير  طب ابعتله مسج قوله لو كسر 3130 هيضرب استوبك         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة make it easy
					  
 هو طالما اسفل 3130 ممكن يجيب هدفه بس شوف الهدف 155 نقطه شكله محتاج سيوله فاوصى العملاء تدخل معاه    اهلاً يا باشا  
هناك بعض المحللين في البنوك يوصون بعمليات البيع و الشراء ،، حسب تحليل كل محلل منهم ،، وبعد ذلك تنسب التوصيه للجهه التي تصدر منها التوصيه ،،  
بالتوفيق يا باشا*

----------


## ابو لاما

> _
>  هو طالما اسفل 3130 ممكن يجيب هدفه بس شوف الهدف 155 نقطه شكله محتاج سيوله فاوصى العملاء تدخل معاه_

  ههههههههه ممكن برضو شكرا يا عزيزي ابراهيم

----------


## ابو لاما

> *   
> اهلاً يا باشا  
> هناك بعض المحللين في البنوك يوصون بعمليات البيع و الشراء ،، حسب تحليل كل محلل منهم ،، وبعد ذلك تنسب التوصيه للجهه التي تصدر منها التوصيه ،،  
> بالتوفيق يا باشا*

 الاخ رمضان لك وحشة ان شاءالله تكون بالف خير يا رب شكرا لقفشاتك قفشات رهيبة

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					   
الاخ رمضان لك وحشة ان شاءالله تكون بالف خير يا رب شكرا لقفشاتك قفشات رهيبة   اهلاً بك اخي العزيز عرابي  
ان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنك  
نسأل الله التوفيق  *

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> * الملف المرفق 361809  كوميرتس بنك يوصى عملائه ببيع اليورو دولار من مستويات 1.3040 
> واضافه عقود اخرى في حال وصول السعر الي 1.3120
>  بهدف 1.2885 
> و ستوب للصفقه عند مستويات 1.3160  *

 جميل نفس تفكيري مازال للهبوط بقية قبل موجة الصعود تجاه 1.33 إن شاء الله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1089...ml#post2612781

----------


## محمد آل مسيري

> * الملف المرفق 361809  كوميرتس بنك يوصى عملائه ببيع اليورو دولار من مستويات 1.3040 
> واضافه عقود اخرى في حال وصول السعر الي 1.3120
>  بهدف 1.2885 
> و ستوب للصفقه عند مستويات 1.3160  *

 أنا معهم ولكن انتظر اليورو عند 1.3134 بهدف 1.2747 والله أعلم .

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد آل مسيري
					  أنا معهم ولكن انتظر اليورو عند 1.3134 بهدف 1.2747 والله أعلم .   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله اخي محمد*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* 
محللين بنك جولدمان ،، يوصون بشراء الزوج يورو باوند مع كل هبوط ،،، بهدف 0.9100 ،، و الستوب اغلاق يومي اسفل 0.8570   Go long EUR/GBP on monetary policy and current account differentials We have long held the view that Sterling is likely to weaken relative  to the Euro. The key drivers of recent Sterling weakness remain in  place  While the Bank of England will likely continue to ease monetary  policy, in particular under next Governor Carney, the ECB appears to be  firmly on hold and shrinking passively its balance sheet*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رانيا وجدي
					   
جميل نفس تفكيري مازال للهبوط بقية قبل موجة الصعود تجاه 1.33 إن شاء الله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1089...ml#post2612781   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله استاذه رانيا*

----------


## make it easy

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					   
محللين بنك جولدمان ،، يوصون بشراء الزوج يورو باوند مع كل هبوط ،،، بهدف 0.9100 ،، و الستوب اغلاق يومي اسفل 0.8570   Go long EUR/GBP on monetary policy and current account differentials We have long held the view that Sterling is likely to weaken relative  to the Euro. The key drivers of recent Sterling weakness remain in  place  While the Bank of England will likely continue to ease monetary  policy, in particular under next Governor Carney, the ECB appears to be  firmly on hold and shrinking passively its balance sheet     هي دي البنوك ولا بلاش شغل سوينجات وهدف من ابو 400 نقطه , واضح انه بنك اقتصاده مرتاح_

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
الين ينزل لأدنى مستوى في 3 أعوام ونصف أمام الدولار  سجل الين  أدنى مستوى في ثلاثة أعوام ونصف العام أمام الدولار يوم الثلاثاء إثر دلائل  على أن بنك اليابان سيعلن حزمة تحفيز نقدي في وقت أقرب مما كان يعتقد من  قبل.  
وتعافت العملة اليابانية في وقت لاحق من الجلسة ولكنها لاتزال عرضة للهبوط.  وتعرض  اليورو لضغوط أمام الدولار في ظل ضبابية الوضع السياسي في إيطاليا  والتناقض بين التوقعات الاقتصادية المشرقة في الولايات المتحدة والنمو  المتداعي بمنطقة اليورو.  وجاءت  موجة الهبوط الاخيرة للين عقب نشر صحيفة نيكي الاقتصادية أن هاروهيكو  كورودا المرشح لشغل منصب محافظ بنك اليابان لمح لاحتمال إطلاق خطوات تيسير  نقدي جديدة مباشرة عقب توليه منصبه الاسبوع المقبل دون الانتظار لأول  اجتماع لبحث السياسات والمقرر عقده يومي الثالث والرابع من ابريل نيسان.  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
Retail Sales m/m
مبيعات التجزئه الامريكيه جاءت ايجابيه ،، وهذا يعطي قوه اضافيه للدولار  
والله اعلم*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					  السلام عليكم  
Retail Sales m/m
مبيعات التجزئه الامريكيه جاءت ايجابيه ،، وهذا يعطي قوه اضافيه للدولار  
والله اعلم   
السلام عليكم  
صدرت قبل قليل ،، 
اعانات البطاله الامريكيه ،، انخفضت 
وارتفاع ،،، مؤشر اسعار المنتجين  
هذه ايضاً بيانات في صالح الدولار  
والله اعلم*

----------


## ابــ آدم ــو

*مساء الفل ياصحبى
اخبارك ياغالى عامل ايه
بقولك ايه  ايجابيه الاخبار المتتاليه على الدولار
ممكن تخلينا نتحول لشهيه المخاطره نتيجه التفائل الى هيبقا بخصوص الاقتصاد الامريكى وبتالى العالمى
ولا ايه ياصحبى*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابــ آدم ــو
					  مساء الفل ياصحبى
اخبارك ياغالى عامل ايه
بقولك ايه  ايجابيه الاخبار المتتاليه على الدولار
ممكن تخلينا نتحول لشهيه المخاطره نتيجه التفائل الى هيبقا بخصوص الاقتصاد الامريكى وبتالى العالمى
ولا ايه ياصحبى   
اهلا ابو ادم 
حالياً الاخبار الايجابيه في مصالحه الدولار و الاسهم  ،، وذلك بسبب الان الاقتصاد الامريكي افضل حال من غيره من الاقتصاديات من حيث البيانات و الارقام و  غيرها ،، والاقتصاد الاوروبي و البريطاني في وضع سلبي حتي يثبت العكس ،،  ما يدعم الدولار حالياً هو الامل في وقف ضخ السيوله قبل الموعد المحدد لها  ،، او علي الاقل عدم اضافه اي تسهيلات جديده في الوقت الحالي بسبب قوه  البيانات ،، اجتماع الفدرالي في 20 مارس سوف يكون مهم جداً بالنسبه للاتجاه  القادم للدولار  
والله اعلم*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
أصحاب الودائع في قبرص يتحملون وطأة خطة إنقاذ لا مثيل لها  (رويترز) - أبرمت منطقة اليورو اتفاقا يوم السبت لتقديم حزمة إنقاذ  لقبرص بقيمة عشرة مليارات يورو (13 مليار دولار) لكنها طالبت بأن يتحمل  المودوعون في البنوك القبرصية قدرا من الأموال لإنقاذ البلاد من الإفلاس  رغم المخاوف من تهافت أوسع على سحب المدخرات.    وأصبحت قبرص خامس بلد بعد اليونان وأيرلندا والبرتغال وأسبانيا  يهرول لطلب المساعدة من منطقة اليورو أثناء أزمة الديون التي تعاني منها  المنطقة.        وفي تحول جذري عن حزم مساعدات الإنقاذ السابقة أجبر وزراء مالية دول  منطقة اليورو المدخرين في قبرص على التنازل عما يصل إلى عشرة بالمئة من  مدخراتهم لجمع ما يقرب من ستة مليارات يورو *

----------


## نسيم الشرق

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					  
أصحاب الودائع في قبرص يتحملون وطأة خطة إنقاذ لا مثيل لها  (رويترز) - أبرمت منطقة اليورو اتفاقا يوم السبت لتقديم حزمة إنقاذ  لقبرص بقيمة عشرة مليارات يورو (13 مليار دولار) لكنها طالبت بأن يتحمل  المودوعون في البنوك القبرصية قدرا من الأموال لإنقاذ البلاد من الإفلاس  رغم المخاوف من تهافت أوسع على سحب المدخرات.    وأصبحت قبرص خامس بلد بعد اليونان وأيرلندا والبرتغال وأسبانيا  يهرول لطلب المساعدة من منطقة اليورو أثناء أزمة الديون التي تعاني منها  المنطقة.        وفي تحول جذري عن حزم مساعدات الإنقاذ السابقة أجبر وزراء مالية دول  منطقة اليورو المدخرين في قبرص على التنازل عما يصل إلى عشرة بالمئة من  مدخراتهم لجمع ما يقرب من ستة مليارات يورو     
هذه الطريقة خطرة جدا استاذ رمضان 
ممكن تؤدي الى هروب الودائع من دول اوروبا المتعثرة لدول اكثر استقرارا 
مما سيسرع بانهيار بنوك اوربية من السحب الكثيف للودائع 
وتدور الدائرة من جديد على اليورو*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					   الملف المرفق 361809  كوميرتس بنك يوصى عملائه ببيع اليورو دولار من مستويات 1.3040 
واضافه عقود اخرى في حال وصول السعر الي 1.3120
 بهدف 1.2885 
و ستوب للصفقه عند مستويات 1.3160      تحقق هدف الصفقه  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم   ارتفع  الجنيه الاسترليني يوم الأربعاء بعد أن أظهرت وقائع أحدث اجتماع لبنك  انجلترا المركزي استمرار انقسام الأعضاء ،،،،، بواقع ستة إلى ثلاثة تجاه مواصلة  شراء الأصول ،،،،، بينما كان البعض يتوقع فرقا أقل في نتيجة التصويت .  وأظهر الاجتماع أيضا قلق صناع السياسات من مزيد من التراجع في الاسترليني نظرا لما ينطوي عليه ذلك من ضغوط تضخمية. 
وبعد حوالي ساعه من الان ،، سوف ننتظر بيان الاصدار السنوى للموازنه العامه لبريطانيا ،، وسوف يكون هذا البيان مهم للمتابعه ،، وبعده يأتي البيان الاهم و المنتظر في السوق وهو اجتماع الفدرالي الامريكي  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					  السلام عليكم   ارتفع  الجنيه الاسترليني يوم الأربعاء بعد أن أظهرت وقائع أحدث اجتماع لبنك  انجلترا المركزي استمرار انقسام الأعضاء ،،،،، بواقع ستة إلى ثلاثة تجاه مواصلة  شراء الأصول ،،،،، بينما كان البعض يتوقع فرقا أقل في نتيجة التصويت .  وأظهر الاجتماع أيضا قلق صناع السياسات من مزيد من التراجع في الاسترليني نظرا لما ينطوي عليه ذلك من ضغوط تضخمية. 
وبعد حوالي ساعه من الان ،، سوف ننتظر بيان الاصدار السنوى للموازنه العامه لبريطانيا ،، وسوف يكون هذا البيان مهم للمتابعه ،، وبعده يأتي البيان الاهم و المنتظر في السوق وهو اجتماع الفدرالي الامريكي      نص ساعه تقريباً و يبدء جورج أوزبورن عرض الموازنه الجديده لبريطانيا     George Osborne has said he will "tackle the economy's problems head on" when he outlines his fourth Budget *

----------


## mahmoudh7

حسب علمي ان رئيس وزراء بريطانيا كان وزيرا للمالية في احد الايام

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mahmoudh7
					  حسب علمي ان رئيس وزراء بريطانيا كان وزيرا للمالية في احد الايام   اهلا بك اخي محمود  
هذه نبذه بسيطه عن ديفيد كاميرون رئيس وزراء بريطانيا   
ديفيد كاميرون (9 أكتوبر 1966 -)، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة منذ 11 مايو 2010 . 
درس الفلسفة والسياسة والاقتصاد في جامعة أوكسفورد، ثم إنضم إلى حزب المحافظين بإدارة البحوث وأصبح المستشار الخاص لنورمان لامونت ومن ثم لمايكل هوارد. كما كان مدير شؤون الشركات في شركة كارلتون للاتصالات لمدة سبع سنوات. 
ترشح أول مرة لعضوية البرلمان في عام 1997 وذلك عن دائرة ستافورد لكنه خسر في الانتخابات، لكنه عاد وترشح بعام 2001 عن دائرة ويتني، واستطاع تحقيق الفوز. إرتفع بسرعة ليصبح رئيسًا لتنسيق السياسات خلال الحملة الانتخابية لعام 2005. ثم انتخب قبل نهاية العام رئيسًا لحزب المحافظين، وأصبح بحكم ذلك زعيمًا للمعارضة إلى أن استطاع أن يحقق فوز بالانتخابات وأن يتولى رئاسة الحكومة. *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*    *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*The UK's Office for Budget Responsibility revised down the country's GDP forecasts to 0.6% in 2013, and to 1.5% in 2014 
خفض توقعات النمو في المملكه المتحده  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
صدر قبل قليل بيان الفدرالي الامريكي  
لا تغيير علي مستويات الفائده كما كان متوقع 
النمو يحقق ارقام افضل من السابق بعد فتره من الاستقرار 
الفائده سوف تبقى مخنفضه حتي يحصل هبوط ملحوظ في مستويات البطاله
لا تغيير علي قيمه التسهيل الكمي وتبقى عند 85 مليار دولار  
لا يوجد اي مفاجاه حتي الان ،، حالياً قد نرى بعض الميل لضعف الدولار مؤقتاً حتي موعد المؤتمر الصحفي لبرنانكي بعد حوالي 10 دقائق  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*Bernanke says private payrolls are growing more quickly but unemployment rate remains elevated*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
FED'S BERNANKE: FOMC discussed risks of continue asset expansion, Risks of "Reach for Yield*

----------


## قاسم

السلام عليكم 
الفدرالي متمسك بقراره لا لتخفيض مبلغ التيسير الكمي على الرغم من التحسن بالاداء الاقتصادي العام ووضع نفس الشرط نسبة بطالة 6.5%. 
ولكن وجود فقره في البيان اوضحت السبب 
(((تخفيضات الميزانية
وقد ساعدت عمليات شراء الأصول الاحتياطي الفيدرالي دعم الانتعاش في مواجهة التخفيضات في الميزانية الحكومية ونقطة 2٪ زيادة في ضريبة الرواتب التي دخلت حيز التنفيذ في يناير كانون الثاني.
دفعت مشتريات البنك المركزي للسندات الرهن العقاري القروض لمستويات قياسية أسعار. وكان من المتوسط ​​الوطني لمدة 30 عاما بسعر فائدة ثابت الرهن العقاري 3.63 بالمائة كما في 14 آذار ارتفاعا من 3.31 في المئة سجل انخفاض في نوفمبر تشرين الثاني، وفقا ل مؤشر من فريدي ماك .)))
بحال تم التوصول لالغاء هذه التخفيضات في الميزانية قد نشاهد تغيرا في برنامج التيسير الكمي .
ملاحظة مكرره 
مبلغ التخفيضات في الميزانية وهي على شكل ضرائب 
85 مليار لهذا العام موزعة على 10 شهور .
مبلغ التيسير الكمي كاملا 85 مليار شهري  
اي ان خسارة الاقتصاد الاميركي الكلي بالجمع بين التيسر والتخفيض 8.5 مليار 
وبالتالي نحتسب مبلغ التيسير الصافي 85-8.5= 76.5 وهذا يشكل نوعا من الدعم للدولار الاميركي وهو السبب لعدم مشاهدت ردة عنيفة ضد الدولار بعد صدور بيان الفومك , الشهر الماضي او بتداولات اليوم .

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

مشكور اخوي رمضان على هالمتابعه المميزه

----------


## ابو لاما

برنانكي لا يرئ نمط فقاعة في اسواق الاسهم الامريكية يعني مزيد من الصعود وانخفاض للين 
والله برنانكي دا طلع محترم جدا

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
السلام عليكم  
بدايه اسبوع جديد ،، وان شاء الله يكون اسبوع خير علي الجميع  
هذا الاسبوع به بيانات من بريطانيا و اوروبا و امريكا و اليابان و استراليا ،، سوف تكون مهمه جداً للمتابعه ،، وسوف تعطينا نظره اوضح و ادق عن وضع الاقتصاد في كل هذه الدول  
اهم البيانات   بريطانيا ،، لدينا بيانات عديده من اهمها قرار الفائده و برنامج شراء الأصول  اوروبا ،، قرار الفائده و المؤتمر الصحفي للمركزي الاوروبي  امريكا ،، بيانات التوظيف في القطاع الخاص و بالقطاع الغير زراعي ، و البطاله   اليابان ،، قرار الفائده ، بيان السياسه النقديه   استراليا ، قرار الفائده   كندا ، مؤشر التوظيف و بيانات البطاله  
وغيرها من البيانات المهمه ،،، وان شاء الله نتابع بالتفاصيل كل ما هو جديد  
نسأل الله التوفيق  *

----------


## عباس 1

طبخة قبرص خلاص استوت وبياكلوا فيها و بيحلوا من الاسبوع الجاي بسلوفينيا

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*ياريت يا رمضان باشا تقولنا ايه اخر اخبار قبرص
هل فعلا هيفرضوا ضرايب علي الودايع ولا خلاص لغوا الفكرة؟*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس 1
					  طبخة قبرص خلاص استوت وبياكلوا فيها و بيحلوا من الاسبوع الجاي بسلوفينيا         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					  ياريت يا رمضان باشا تقولنا ايه اخر اخبار قبرص
هل فعلا هيفرضوا ضرايب علي الودايع ولا خلاص لغوا الفكرة؟     اهلا يا باشا  
اخبار اوروبا السلبيه لن تتوقف حسب ما ارى و سوف نخرج من حفره الي حفره اخرى  
هذا الاسبوع سوف نركز علي البيانات الامريكيه و البيانات الاوروبيه و خصوصاً اجتماع المركزي الاوروبي غداً  
البيانات المهمه لهذا الاسبوع سوف تبدء بعد حوالي ربع ساعه من الان   مؤشرADP للتغير في توظيف القطاع الخاص  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*نتائج اقل من المتوقع لقطاع التوظيف الخاص 
وتم رفع و تعديل نتجيه الشهر الماضي الي +237k 
US ADP jobs are weaker than expected at 158k, below the 200k estimate*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*    *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
البنك المركزي الاوروبي يبقي على اسعار الفائدة دون تغير عند 0.75% *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*DRAGHI SAYS ECONOMIC WEAKNESS EXTENDED INTO BEGINNING OF YEAR 
DRAGHI SAYS RISKS TO ECONOMIC OUTLOOK ARE ON DOWNSIDE 
DRAGHI SAYS RECOVERY IN 2H IS SUBJECT TO DOWNSIDE RISKS 
المؤتمر الصحفي سلبي حتي الان علي اليورو ،، نتابع حتي نهايه اسئله الصحافيين  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* 
السلام عليكم  
نأخذ نظره سريعه علي ما حدث الاسبوع الماضي ،، بنك بريطانيا قام بأبقاء اسعار الفائده و قيمه شراء السندات كما هي ،، ولم تكن هناك اي مفاجات ،، المرمزي الاوروبي قام هو الاخر بابقاء الفائدة كما هي ،، وحديث دراغي كان سلبي بعض الشي علي اليورو حيث اشار الي احتمال خفض الفائده في الفتره القادمه و ايضاً ضعف النمو في الفصول القادمه هذه التصريحات سوف يبدء تأثيرها علي اليورو في الفتره القادمه ،، بيانات امريكا كانت ضعيفه جداً خصوصاً قطاع التوظيف وهي التي سوف تستمر بالضغط علي الفدرالي للاستمرار برنامج التسهيل الكمي ،، وهذه البيانات كان لها تأثير سلبي علي الدولار امام معظم العملات ، بأستثناء الين الضعيف امام كل العملات بسبب الاجراءات التي قام بها محافظ بنك اليابان الجديد ،،  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
حذرت  وكالة "فيتش" البرتغال يوم الاثنين من خفض تصنيفها الائتماني إذا أثر رفض  المحكمة الدستورية لبعض الاجراءات التقشفية الأسبوع الماضي سلباً على خطط  الاصلاح المالي، وذلك وفقاً لما ذكرته وكالة "رويترز".  *

----------


## ma7mod3

سلام عليكم استاذنا 
عايز اسألك ف كام حاجة 
حضرتك متابع للتحليل الاساسي وتنقله لنا هنا 
لكن مش عارف حضرتك بتدخل صفقاتك ازاي ؟ ايه الاسلوب ؟ 
تاني حاجة 
لو عايز اتعلم من الاساسي ما يبقيني مضطلع على ما يحدث ف السوق 
من اين أبدأ ؟ اين الطريق ؟؟؟؟

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ma7mod3
					  سلام عليكم استاذنا 
عايز اسألك ف كام حاجة 
حضرتك متابع للتحليل الاساسي وتنقله لنا هنا 
لكن مش عارف حضرتك بتدخل صفقاتك ازاي ؟ ايه الاسلوب ؟ 
تاني حاجة 
لو عايز اتعلم من الاساسي ما يبقيني مضطلع على ما يحدث ف السوق 
من اين أبدأ ؟ اين الطريق ؟؟؟؟   السلام عليكم  
اهلا بك  
التحليل الاساسي ،، هو عباره عن دراسه و فهم و قراءة اساسيات السوق ،، الوضع الاقتصادي لكل دوله واهم البيانات التي تؤثر فيه بالتالي تأثير ذلك علي العمله ،، و الحديث طويل جداً في هذا الخصوص  
عموماً انا ادمج بين الاساسي و الفني ،، وهي افضل اسلوب توصلت اليها و يتماشي معي شخصياً ،، وهذا يختلف من شخص الي اخر ،، وبالتفاصيل اكثر طريقه عملي الاساسي يرسم لي الطريق ،،، و الفني يعطني نقاط الدخول و الخروج  
بالنسبه لطريقه تعلم التحليل الاساسي كمرحله اولى ،، انصحك بقراءه هذا الموضوع الدسم ،، ولو بالتدريج ،، لفهم اهميه البيانات الاقتصاديه و تأثيرها علي حركه العمله   ███ █ النسخة الكاملة : سلسلة حلقات اقتصادية   █  ███ 
واي استفسار انا موجود بإذن الله  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
هذا الاسبوع يعتبر اسبوع هادى نسبياً من ناحيه البيانات مقارنه بالاسبوع الماضي ،، يوم الاربعاء ننتظر نتائج محضر بيان الفدرالي للشهر الماضي ،، للعلم تفاصيل هذا المحضر هي للشهر الماضي اي قبل بيانات التوظيف التي صدرت في نهايه الاسبوع و كانت سلبيه ،،  
لذلك في حال كان هناك اي بيانات ايجابيه من المحضر اعتقد انها لن تستمر طويلاً ،، بمعني لو كانت في صالح الدولار ،، سوف يكون هناك استجابه وقتيه لحظه صدور البيان ، ثم سوف يعود ضعف الدولار من جديد ،، بسبب ضعف بيانات التوظيف ،، اما لو كان البيان سلبي من البدايه سوف يسبب هذا مزيد من الضعف للدولار  
اليورو دولار    
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
KURODA SAYS BOJ HAS DONE WHAT'S NECESSARY AND POSSIBLE FOR NOW     *

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي رمضان هل تتوقع بعد وصول اليورو اليوم الى 1.3121 هي نهاية الصعود والهبوط الى 1.2800 على الاقل هذا الاسبوع ؟ 
وشكرااا

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو خليل
					  اخي رمضان هل تتوقع بعد وصول اليورو اليوم الى 1.3121 هي نهاية الصعود والهبوط الى 1.2800 على الاقل هذا الاسبوع ؟ 
وشكرااا   اهلا بك يا غالي  
شمعه اليوم تدل علي الهبوط و خاصه انها جاءت عند مستوى فابيو 38 ،، كما في الشارت السابق ،، المحافظه علي هذا المستوى يعطينا بعض الهبوط ،، محضر الفدرالي جاء كما توقعنا هناك اختلاف باقي بين اعضاء الفدرالي علي برنامج التسهيل ،، والسبيل الوحيد لوقف ضخ السيوله هو انخفاض البطاله و ارتفاع التوظيف ،، وطبعاً نتائج هذا الاجتماع كما ذكرنا في مشاركه سابقه ليست مهمه كثيراً ،، بسبب بيانات التوظيف التي صدرت الاسبوع الماضي  
والله اعلم*

----------


## IsHaG

> *
> KURODA SAYS BOJ HAS DONE WHAT'S NECESSARY AND POSSIBLE FOR NOW     *

 ظاهر التصريح انه استنفذ  كل ما يستطيع ولكن سرعان ما استدرك الجميع انه ماض في سياسته النقدية فعادت المياه الي مجاريها

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					  السلام عليكم  
هذا الاسبوع يعتبر اسبوع هادى نسبياً من ناحيه البيانات مقارنه بالاسبوع الماضي ،، يوم الاربعاء ننتظر نتائج محضر بيان الفدرالي للشهر الماضي ،، للعلم تفاصيل هذا المحضر هي للشهر الماضي اي قبل بيانات التوظيف التي صدرت في نهايه الاسبوع و كانت سلبيه ،،  
لذلك في حال كان هناك اي بيانات ايجابيه من المحضر اعتقد انها لن تستمر طويلاً ،، بمعني لو كانت في صالح الدولار ،، سوف يكون هناك استجابه وقتيه لحظه صدور البيان ، ثم سوف يعود ضعف الدولار من جديد ،، بسبب ضعف بيانات التوظيف ،، اما لو كان البيان سلبي من البدايه سوف يسبب هذا مزيد من الضعف للدولار  
اليورو دولار    
والله اعلم      تحديث لليورو دولا ر
اليومي     *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله ،، به الكثير من البيانات ،، وسوف نركز في هذه المشاركه علي الباوند ،، لدينا بيانات مهمه قادمه واهمها بيانات التضخم ،، و تقرير التضخم ،، وتصويت اعضاء بنك انجلترا علي مستويات الفائده ،، و مستويات البطاله ،، و مبيعات التجزئه ،، 
هناك توقعات بأن يقوم بنك انجلترا ،، بعمليه شراء جديده للسندات ،، بمعني ضخ سيوله جديده في الاسواق ،، وهذا متوقع منذ اشهر ،، في حال شهدنا بيانات منخفضه للتضخم سواء من البيانات مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين او مؤشر اسعار المنتجين سوف يبدء الباوند في الهبوط امام العملات و خاصه الدولار ،، وايضاً سوف نراقب تقرير بنك انجلترا عن التضخم ،، اي اشاره الي هبوط التضخم في الفتره القادمه سوف يكون سلبي للباوند ،، و العكس صحيح  
لا نتوقع اي مفاجات في تصويت اعضاء الفدرالي ،، الا في حال خرج احد الاعضاء التسعه عن المجموعه و طلب خفض الفائده ،، النتيجه حالياً موافقه تسعه اعضاء علي تثبيت الفائده علي البلوند عند مستويات نص نقطه مئويه 0.50 % ،، 
وايضاً نتيجه مؤشر مبيعات التجزئه سوف يكون له مفعول علي حركه الباوند توقعات السوق ان تكون النتيجه سلبيه     
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
السلام عليكم  
اليوم قدم وزير الخزانه الامريكي الجديد ( جاك ليو ) تقرير الي الكونجرس الامريكي عن الاقتصاد الدولي وسياسات اسعار الصرف ،،، وكان هناك توقعات ان تكون هناك اشاره الي الصين و التلاعب في قيمه اليوان ،، لكن المفاجاه جاءت هذه المره في وجه اليابان ،، حيث كانت هناك اشاراه واضحه الي ان اليابان تقوم الان بما يطلق عليه   "Competitive Devaluation" 
التخفيض التنافسي للعمله ،، بمعني اخر ان امريكا تريد ان تكون هي فقط من يقوم بضخ السيوله في السوق 85 مليار شهرياً ،، وترفض ان يقوم غيرها بمثل هذه الاجراءات   
وهذا نص ما جاء في التقرير   We will continue to press Japan to adhere to the commitments  agreed to in the G-7 and G-20, to remain oriented towards meeting  respective domestic objectives using domestic instruments and to refrain from competitive devaluation and targeting its exchange rate for competitive purposes.  
وبالتالي اثر هذا علي ضعف الين الذي حصل في الفتره الماضي بعد الاجراءات التي قام به محافظ بنك اليابان والاعلان عن ضخ سيوله كبيره في الاسواق ،، واستعاد الين بعض خسائره امام العملات  
ولقراءه التقرير بالكامل  اضغط هنا ،،،،،    *

----------


## asd1

استاذي رمضان 
هل هذا هو سبب هبوط ازواج الين نهاية التداول
وهل سيؤدي الى استمرار هبوطها مع افتتاح الاسواق يوم الاثنين

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asd1
					  استاذي رمضان 
هل هذا هو سبب هبوط ازواج الين نهاية التداول
وهل سيؤدي الى استمرار هبوطها مع افتتاح الاسواق يوم الاثنين   السلام عليكم  
حسب ما ارى امامي ،، نعم هذا احد اهم الاسباب لقوه الين من الناحيه الاساسيه ،،، اضافه الي تهديد كوريا الشماليه بضرب اليابان ،، اضافه الي بعض الاسباب الفنيه ،، اذا لم نشاهد اي تصريح من اليابان بهذا الخصوص ،، ارى استمرار هبوط ازواج الين ،، خصوصاً بعد الصعود القوي نحتاج الي مشاهده تصحيح حالياً  
والله اعلم*

----------


## asd1

> * 
> السلام عليكم  
> حسب ما ارى امامي ،، نعم هذا احد اهم الاسباب لقوه الين من الناحيه الاساسيه ،،، اضافه الي تهديد كوريا الشماليه بضرب اليابان ،، اضافه الي بعض الاسباب الفنيه ،، اذا لم نشاهد اي تصريح من اليابان بهذا الخصوص ،، ارى استمرار هبوط ازواج الين ،، خصوصاً بعد الصعود القوي نحتاج الي مشاهده تصحيح حالياً  
> والله اعلم*

 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asd1
					  جزاك الله خير   ان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنك  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

----------


## abosalah

بصراحه يا استاذ رمضان انت ملك الحليل الاساسى بلا منازع 
بارك الله فيك يا غالى

----------


## mahmoudh7

*ما رئيك يا استاذ رمضان في ان يكون حديث محافظ بنك اليابان في الساعة 9 م بتوقيت اليابان اي بعد اغلاق السوق الياباني وقرب اغلاق السوق الاوروبي 
ميعاد غريب فعلا 
فلماذا لا يتحدث والسوق الياباني مفتوح ؟؟؟؟  يبدو لي ان المفاجئة هذة المرة ستكون قوية للغاية والله اعلم*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abosalah
					  بصراحه يا استاذ رمضان انت ملك الحليل الاساسى بلا منازع 
بارك الله فيك يا غالى   اهلا بك يا غالي 
ان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنك بي         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mahmoudh7
					  ما رئيك يا استاذ رمضان في ان يكون حديث محافظ بنك اليابان في الساعة 9 م بتوقيت اليابان اي بعد اغلاق السوق الياباني وقرب اغلاق السوق الاوروبي 
ميعاد غريب فعلا 
فلماذا لا يتحدث والسوق الياباني مفتوح ؟؟؟؟  يبدو لي ان المفاجئة هذة المرة ستكون قوية للغاية والله اعلم   اهلا استاذ محمود  
نعم في بعض الاحيان نلاحظ ان مواعيد بعض التصريحات او البيانات يكون بعد اغلاق الاسواق او في اوقات الاجازه الاسبوعيه ،، ومثل هذه المواعيد ،، يتم تحديدها عمداً ،، حتي يتم تجنب اي تحركات سريعه في اسواق الاسهم و العملات و ايضاً سوق السندات ،،  
نتابع و نرى بإذن الله  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
السلام عليكم  
ضغوط كبيره من المركزى الاوروبى ،، على بنك قبرص لبيع جزء من احتياطي الذهب لديه ،، لتوفير حوالي 400 مليون يورو او اكثر ،،،  
ويبدو ان الخلافات بين المركزى الاوروبي و بنك قبرص ،، تزداد سواءً   PANICOS DEMETRIADES SAYS CYPRUS CENTRAL BANK INDEPENDENCE UNDER ATTACK  DEMETRIADES SAYS GOVT WANTS TO SELL GOLD WITHOUT CONSULTATION 
و تشير التوقعات ان الدولة المدينة ستبيع نحو عشرة اطنان من بين اجمالى احتياطيها البالغ  اربعة عشر طنا ،،،، للمساعدة فى تمويل حزمة الانقاذ الخاصة بها لتصبح بذلك أكبر  عملية بيع للذهب بين دول مجموعة اليورو خلال اربع سنوات.  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
حزب ألماني جديد يبدأ حملته الانتخابية المرتكزة على رفض اليورو  بدأ  حزب (بديل لألمانيا) الجديد اليوم حملته من أجل الانتخابات العامة في  سبتمبر/أيلول المقبل والتي ترتكز على رفض اليورو ومطالبة برلين بترك الوحدة  النقدية مع باقي أعضاء العملة الموحدة.  ويطالب الحزب الجديد بـ"تفكيك منظم لمنطقة اليورو" والعودة للاطار الألماني.  ووفقا  لبرنامج الحزب فإن "ألمانيا لا تحتاج لليورو، حيث أن كل بلد يجب أن تكون  في وضع يسمح لها باتخاذ القرار بخصوص عملتها بصورة ديمقراطية".  ومن ضمن كبار قيادات الحزب الناشىء، أستاذ الاقتصاد الألماني برند لوكه الذي وصف اليوم اليورو بـ"الخطأ التاريخي".  وقال القيادي اليوم أنه "اذا ما سقط اليورو فلن تسقط أوروبا"، في شعار معاكس لذلك الذي ترفعه المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل. -------------------------------- *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
اهم احداث يوم الاثنين ،، تأتي من الصين مع أحد البيانات الهامة وهي قراءة الناتج المحلي الإجمالي عن الربع الأول من عام 2013، في ظل توقعات ببلوغ النمو 8.0%.  كل ما كانت البيانات ايجابيه سوف تعطي دفعه جديده لسوق الاسهم العالميه  *

----------


## Abo Abdullah

بارك الله فيك أخي رمضان على مجهودك , وما رأيك بهذا الخبر ؟؟؟؟  احتمال ظهور عملة جديدة في أوروبا  حذر خبراء اقتصاديون بصحيفة "روسيسكايا غازيتا" من حالة الفوضى الاقتصادية في العالم أجمع خاصة في حال تحقيق فكرة فريتس بولكيستين مفوض السوق الداخلية بالاتحاد الأوروبي بطرح عملة جديدة موازية لليورو في ألمانيا وهولندا باعتبارهما أقوى اقتصادين في الاتحاد الأوروبي.واعتبر الخبير الاقتصادي ألكسندر أبراموف أن طرح عملة جديدة وتراجع قيمة اليورو سيؤثران بشكل مباشر في روسيا، قائلا إن "بلادنا ستتلقى في الواقع إشارة لإخراج اليورو من احتياطاتها من الذهب والعملات الصعبة التي تبلغ حصة اليورو فيها 40 % أو 45 %".إلا أن بولكيستين يرى أن الأزمة في القارة العجوز لا تزال في بدايتها، قائلا إن "اليورو كان منوما وسمح لأوروبا بالنعاس بدلا من تطوير قدراتها التنافسية". ولذلك ومن أجل دعم الاقتصاد، اقترح هذا الأخير على ألمانيا وهولندا طرح عملة داخلية إضافية على أن يتحمل البنك المركزي الألماني المسؤولية عن إصدارها.  http://arabic.rt.com/press/4595/ :روسيا اليوم

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abo Abdullah
					  بارك الله فيك أخي رمضان على مجهودك , وما رأيك بهذا الخبر ؟؟؟؟  احتمال ظهور عملة جديدة في أوروبا  حذر خبراء اقتصاديون بصحيفة "روسيسكايا غازيتا" من حالة الفوضى الاقتصادية في العالم أجمع خاصة في حال تحقيق فكرة فريتس بولكيستين مفوض السوق الداخلية بالاتحاد الأوروبي بطرح عملة جديدة موازية لليورو في ألمانيا وهولندا باعتبارهما أقوى اقتصادين في الاتحاد الأوروبي.واعتبر الخبير الاقتصادي ألكسندر أبراموف أن طرح عملة جديدة وتراجع قيمة اليورو سيؤثران بشكل مباشر في روسيا، قائلا إن "بلادنا ستتلقى في الواقع إشارة لإخراج اليورو من احتياطاتها من الذهب والعملات الصعبة التي تبلغ حصة اليورو فيها 40 % أو 45 %".إلا أن بولكيستين يرى أن الأزمة في القارة العجوز لا تزال في بدايتها، قائلا إن "اليورو كان منوما وسمح لأوروبا بالنعاس بدلا من تطوير قدراتها التنافسية". ولذلك ومن أجل دعم الاقتصاد، اقترح هذا الأخير على ألمانيا وهولندا طرح عملة داخلية إضافية على أن يتحمل البنك المركزي الألماني المسؤولية عن إصدارها.  http://arabic.rt.com/press/4595/ :روسيا اليوم     السلام عليكم  
اعتقد ان الروس يتحدثون كما تعودنا منهم دائماً ،، بنوع من التشائم ،، صحيح الازمه في اوروبا لم تنتهي بعد ،، وسوف تستمر لسنوات كما ارى ،، قد نرى خروج بعض الدول من الاتحاد الاوروبي ، او قد نرى تعديل جديد علي بعض الاتفاقيات الاوروبيه الماليه ،، لكن لا اعتقد اننا سوف نرى عمله جديده في اوروبا بأستثناء اليورو ،، الا في حال ترك المانيا للاتحاد الاوروبي ،، كما تطالب بعض الاصوات في المانيا ،، وكذلك كما ذكر جورج سورس في الاسبوع الماضي في المركز المالي في فرانكفورت تحت عنوان : انقاذ الاتحاد الأوروبي من أزمة اليورو.  ونوه  "سوروس" في كلمته إلى ان ألمانيا قد تجاوزت في خطة انقاذ قبرص ،،، وهو ما  يجعها نفسها عرضة للركود ومن ثم عليها الاختيار بين مغادرة منطقة اليورو  أو التوقف عن رفض فكرة "سندات اليورو" التي تعني ضمان قروض العضو الواحد من  الدول السبع عشرة عن طريق منطقة اليورو بأسرها.  
 "اختياري المفضل هو سندات اليورو, أما  الثاني فسيكون مغادرة منطقة اليورو" على حد قوله, لكنه أشار إلى ان الأمر  يعود لألمانيا نفسها كي تحدد موقفها تجاه تلك السندات.  
 ومع ذلك فإن "سوروس" يرى أنه ليس من حق  ألمانيا منع الدول المثقلة بالديون في المنطقة "من التخلص من بؤسها", كي  تتكاتف معاً وتصدر تلك السندات, "وبعبارة أخرى اذا عارضت ألمانيا سندات  اليورو فعليها التفكير بمغادرة المنطقة والسماح للآخرين بإصدارها". حسبما  أوردت 
--------------------------- 
لذلك القصه في اوروبا قصه طويله ،، وكل فتره سوف نشاهد شي جديد ، 
والله اعلم  *

----------


## asd1

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاتة 
استاذي الكريم 
ماهو تعليقكم على الهبوط القوي للذهب والفضة وهل سيستمر  هذا الهبوط 
وما تاثير ذلك على الدولار (( اعتقد يقوي الدولار ))
وعلى ازواج الين  
والشكر لكم

----------


## asd1

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
استاذي رمضان 
ماهي توقعاتكم للاسبوع القادم 
وخصوصا بعد ضعف الين في نهاية الاسبوع الماضي

----------


## asd1

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
استاذي رمضان 
غيبتك طولت لعل المانع خير

----------


## محمد بن سعـود



----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asd1
					  السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاتة 
استاذي الكريم 
ماهو تعليقكم على الهبوط القوي للذهب والفضة وهل سيستمر  هذا الهبوط 
وما تاثير ذلك على الدولار (( اعتقد يقوي الدولار ))
وعلى ازواج الين  
والشكر لكم         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asd1
					  السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
استاذي رمضان 
ماهي توقعاتكم للاسبوع القادم 
وخصوصا بعد ضعف الين في نهاية الاسبوع الماضي         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asd1
					  السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
استاذي رمضان 
غيبتك طولت لعل المانع خير   السلام عليكم  
اهلا بك يا اخي   اسف جداً علي التاخير في الرد علي سؤالك ،، حيث اني كنت مسافر الي العاصمه طرابلس لحضور مناسبه عائليه  
الذهب و الفضه لا اتاجر عليهم واتابعهم فقط لرابط الحركه من العملات  ،، ولكن كانت لي مشاركات سابقه ،، تتوقع عدم الصعود الذهب الي القمه السابقه عند 1917 $ ،، و اننا في الطريق الي مستويات 1500 $ ،، ثم 1280 $ و الهدف الاخير مستويات 1000 $ بإذن الله وبالطبع ضعف الذهب يعني قوه الدولار،، كانت هذه التوقعات مدعومه من الناحيه الاساسيه بعدم حصول انهيار ماليه في اوروبا وعدم حدوث اي كارثه او حروب ،، و اعتقد اننا في الطريق الي الاهداف الان  
بالنسبه للين ،، محتاج اراجع بعض البيانات و الاخبار في الاسبوع الماضي ،، وارد عليك ان شاء الله  
جزاك الله خيراً  *

----------


## asd1

> *      السلام عليكم  
> اهلا بك يا اخي   اسف جداً علي التاخير في الرد علي سؤالك ،، حيث اني كنت مسافر الي العاصمه طرابلس لحضور مناسبه عائليه  
> الذهب و الفضه لا اتاجر عليهم واتابعهم فقط لرابط الحركه من العملات  ،، ولكن كانت لي مشاركات سابقه ،، تتوقع عدم الصعود الذهب الي القمه السابقه عند 1917 $ ،، و اننا في الطريق الي مستويات 1500 $ ،، ثم 1280 $ و الهدف الاخير مستويات 1000 $ بإذن الله وبالطبع ضعف الذهب يعني قوه الدولار،، كانت هذه التوقعات مدعومه من الناحيه الاساسيه بعدم حصول انهيار ماليه في اوروبا وعدم حدوث اي كارثه او حروب ،، و اعتقد اننا في الطريق الي الاهداف الان  
> بالنسبه للين ،، محتاج اراجع بعض البيانات و الاخبار في الاسبوع الماضي ،، وارد عليك ان شاء الله  
> جزاك الله خيراً  *

 
جعل الله ايامك دوم افراح 
وانا ايضا لا اتاجر على الذهب والفضة لكن لتعطيني رؤية لقوة او ضعف الدولار  
وبا نتظارك رؤيتك للين

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
السلام عليكم  
بدء التوقعات بخفض المركزى الاوروبي للفائده علي اليورو في الاجتماع القادم او الذي بعده ،، وهذا سوف يسبب المزيد من الضغوط علي اليورو ،، في حال شهدنا بيانات سلبيه هذا الاسبوع سوف نبدء في الهبوط لستيعاب الخفض قبل موعد الاجتماع  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
بعد اختراق حساب تويتر لــ AP واخبار عن انفجارين في البيت الأبيض، واصابه أوباما  وكالة اسوشيتد برس   
سبب ذلك حركه قويه علي ازواج الين ،، وعادت الازواج الي مكانها بعد نفي الخبر سريعاً      *

----------


## abo reem

> *
> بعد اختراق حساب تويتر لــ AP واخبار عن انفجارين في البيت الأبيض، واصابه أوباما  وكالة اسوشيتد برس   
> سبب ذلك حركه قويه علي ازواج الين ،، وعادت الازواج الي مكانها بعد نفي الخبر سريعاً      *

 كيف الحال يا استاذ رمضان
يعنى خبر عن امريكا يؤثر فى الين اليابانى ولا يؤثر فى الدولار الامريكى صعودا او هبوطا

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abo reem
					    كيف الحال يا استاذ رمضان
يعنى خبر عن امريكا يؤثر فى الين اليابانى ولا يؤثر فى الدولار الامريكى صعودا او هبوطا     السلام عليكم  
اهلا بك اخي الحبيب  
اخبار الانفجارات او الكوارث او الحروب او الانهيار المالي ،، تدعم عملات الملاذ الامن ،، و الين يأتي في مقدمه هذه العملات  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## abo reem

> *  السلام عليكم  
> اهلا بك اخي الحبيب  
> اخبار الانفجارات او الكوارث او الحروب او الانهيار المالي ،، تدعم عملات الملاذ الامن ،، و الين يأتي في مقدمه هذه العملات  
> والله اعلم  *

 شكرا للرد

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abo reem
					    شكرا للرد   لا شكر علي واجب يا اخي*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
صعود الأسهم الأوروبية مع آمال بخفض المركزي الأوروبي لسعر الفائدة  ارتفعت  الأسهم الأوروبية خلال تعاملات اليوم الاربعاء بعد بيانات أظهرت انخفاض  الثقة بين الشركات الألمانية وهو ما زاد من التوقعات بخفض المركزي الأوروبي  معدل الفائدة في اجتماعه الاسبوع القادم.  وأظهرت البيانات الصادرة من معهد "ايفو" انخفاض مؤشر مناخ الأعمال الألماني إلى مستوى 104.4 نقطة خلال شهر أبريل/نيسان.  أما  في إيطاليا، فيبدو أن حالة عدم الاستقرار السياسي أوشكت على الانتهاء حيث  قام الرئيس "جورجيو نابوليتانو" بتكليف نائب رئيس الحزب الديمقراطي "إنريكو  لينا" بتشكيل حكومة جديدة. *

----------


## Ayman Hatem

سؤال للاخ رمضان.....ىفى حالة نشوب حرب او حدوث انهيار مالى فى اوروبا او امريكا....هل سيقفز الذهب الى مستويات قياسية فى لمح البصر....ام سيأخذ وقته شهر او شهرين للوصول الى قمم جدييد؟؟ 
السؤال بطريقة اخرى....من يمتلك سيولة نقدية ...هل سيسعفه الوقت لتحويلها الى سبائك ذهب....ام سيتكالب الجميع على الذهب...و سيصبح من الصعب الحصول على سبائك فى هذا الوقت...؟ و ستكون باسعار خيالية فى هذا الوقت..؟؟

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*طرح ورقة نقدية جديدة من فئة المئة دولار للتداول في تشرين الاول/اكتوبر   اعلنت  الولايات المتحدة الاربعاء البدء بتداول ورقة نقدية جديدة من فئة المئة  دولار في تشرين الاول/اكتوبر المقبل بعد تأخير لاكثر من سنتين ونصف سنة.  وقال  البنك المركزي الاميركي (الاحتياطي الفدرالي) في بيان ان "النسخة الجديدة  لورقة المئة دولار ستطرح للتداول في الثامن من تشرين الاول/اكتوبر 2013".  وكانت السلطات الاميركية كشفت في ربيع 2010 مشروعا لاصدار هذه الورقة النقدية الجديدة التي اعدت بشكل يجعل من الصعب تزويرها.  وكان  يفترض اصلا ان تطرح هذه الورقة للتداول في شهر شباط/فبراير 2011، لكن  انتاجها اصطدم ببعض العيوب وخصوصا مشكلة تجعد الورقة عند الطبع.  وستبقى  صورة بنجامين فرنكلين احد مؤسسي الولايات المتحدة على الورقة النقدية  المقبلة جريا مع القواعد العامة للعملة الاميركية المتداولة المعتمدة في  1928. وستتضمن الورقة النقدية شريطا امنيا ازرق يحتوي على صور ثلاثية  الابعاد (اجراس ورقم مئة).  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Hatem
					  سؤال للاخ رمضان.....ىفى حالة نشوب حرب او حدوث انهيار مالى فى اوروبا او امريكا....هل سيقفز الذهب الى مستويات قياسية فى لمح البصر....ام سيأخذ وقته شهر او شهرين للوصول الى قمم جدييد؟؟ 
السؤال بطريقة اخرى....من يمتلك سيولة نقدية ...هل سيسعفه الوقت لتحويلها الى سبائك ذهب....ام سيتكالب الجميع على الذهب...و سيصبح من الصعب الحصول على سبائك فى هذا الوقت...؟ و ستكون باسعار خيالية فى هذا الوقت..؟؟   السلام عليكم  
هذا يختلف من حاله الي اخرى ،، مثلاً في حاله حدوث انهيار مالي ،، مثل الذي حصل في امريكا ،، سوف يكون هناك صعود للذهب بقوه في بدايه الحدث ثم الصعود التدريجي حسب سير الاحداث ،، وفي حاله الحروب ايضاً يكون الصعود حسب قوه هذه الحرب و الدول المشاركه فيها ،، لكن لا يمكن ان يحدث صعود الي قمم جديد في لمح البصر مهما كانت الاحداث ،، هناك قوانين وقواعد تنظم نطاق الحركه في الاسواق ،،  
ارجو ان تكون الفكره وصلت ،، لو عندك اي استفسار اخر انا في الخدمه  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  *

----------


## Ayman Hatem

> *  السلام عليكم  
> هذا يختلف من حاله الي اخرى ،، مثلاً في حاله حدوث انهيار مالي ،، مثل الذي حصل في امريكا ،، سوف يكون هناك صعود للذهب بقوه في بدايه الحدث ثم الصعود التدريجي حسب سير الاحداث ،، وفي حاله الحروب ايضاً يكون الصعود حسب قوه هذه الحرب و الدول المشاركه فيها ،، لكن لا يمكن ان يحدث صعود الي قمم جديد في لمح البصر مهما كانت الاحداث ،، هناك قوانين وقواعد تنظم نطاق الحركه في الاسواق ،،  
> ارجو ان تكون الفكره وصلت ،، لو عندك اي استفسار اخر انا في الخدمه  
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  *

 اشكرك اخ رمضان.....لقد اوضحت لى الصورة فى حالة تماسك النظام المالى العالمى بالطبع لن يكون هناك حركة فجائية حتى لا ينهار السوق بشكل تام..... 
و لكنى اتكلم عن احتمالية انهيار النظام النقدى....و سقوط العملة الورقية تماما.....و تكالب الشعوب لسحب مدخرتها من البنوك.....هل من الممكن ان يحدث ذلك فجأة....ام سيكون له مؤشرات فى البداية؟؟.....ام ان فكرة انهيار العملة الورقية هى فكرة خيالية لن تحدث ابدا..؟؟ 
شكرا لاهتمامك

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Hatem
					  اشكرك اخ رمضان.....لقد اوضحت لى الصورة فى حالة تماسك النظام المالى العالمى بالطبع لن يكون هناك حركة فجائية حتى لا ينهار السوق بشكل تام..... 
و لكنى اتكلم عن احتمالية انهيار النظام النقدى....و سقوط العملة الورقية تماما.....و تكالب الشعوب لسحب مدخرتها من البنوك.....هل من الممكن ان يحدث ذلك فجأة....ام سيكون له مؤشرات فى البداية؟؟.....ام ان فكرة انهيار العملة الورقية هى فكرة خيالية لن تحدث ابدا..؟؟ 
شكرا لاهتمامك   اعتقد ان انهيار العمله الورقيه عالمياً امر صعب جداً ،، لكنه ليس مستحيل   ،، قد يحدث ذلك في حال حدوث حرب عالميه ،، اما في الاحوال العاديه وفي حال عدم وجود اي حروب ،، ممكن يحدث انهيار في عمله معينه بسبب انهيار اقتصاد الدوله صاحبه العمله ،، لكنه لن يسبب انهيار عالمي للعمله الورقيه ،، حتي لو كان الدولار هو العمله المنهاره ،،،، هذا ما ارى حسب اجتهادي الشخصي 
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
عضو بمجلس الإدارة التنفيذي للمركزي الأوروبي: خفض الفائدة سيكون محدود التأثير على الدول الطرفية  قال عضو  مجلس الإدارة التنفيذي في البنك المركزي الأوروبي "يورج أسموسن" في كلمة له  بالعاصمة لندن ان خفض أسعار الفائدة في منطقة اليورو سيكون له تأثير محدود  على ما يسمي بالدول الطرفية.  ونوه إلى ان الخفض سيخفف في المقابل من ظروف وشروط التمويل التي لم يسبق لها مثيل في الإقتصادات الرئيسية. *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
Goldman Sachs revises ECB interest rate forecast; now expects ECB to cut refi rate by 25bps in May 
جولدمان ساكس يتوقع خفض الفائده علي اليورو في الاجتماع القادم ، بمقدار ربع نقطه   *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
الإقتصاد البريطاني يتجنب ركوداً ثلاثياً  استطاعت  بريطانيا تجنب الوقوع في فخ ركود ثلاثي في الربع الأول، بعد تحقيقها نمواً  بوتيرة أعلى من التوقعات، وذلك طبقاً لبيانات أولية صدرت اليوم من مكتب  الإحصاءات الوطني.  وبلغ  معدل نمو الناتج المحلي الإجمالي 0.3% على أساس فصلي في الشهور الثلاثة  الأولى من العام، بينما انتظر المحللون نمواً هامشياً بنسبة 0.1%، بعد  انكماش بنسبة 0.3% في الربع الرابع من سنة 2012.  وكانت  هناك مخاوف متنامية من دخول الإقتصاد البريطاني مرحلة ركود للمرة الثالثة  في خمس سنوات، في الوقت الذي يُعرف فيه الركود فنياً على أنه تحقيق انكماش  في ربعين متتاليين.     *

----------


## محمد آل مسيري

يعطيك العافية أستاذ رمضان ، هل تتوقع مزيد من الصعود للكيبل خلال الأيام المقبلة ؟ 
شخصياً أرى أنه متوجه إلى 1.5620 .. ماذا يقول التحليل الأساسي ؟

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد آل مسيري
					  يعطيك العافية أستاذ رمضان ، هل تتوقع مزيد من الصعود للكيبل خلال الأيام المقبلة ؟ 
شخصياً أرى أنه متوجه إلى 1.5620 .. ماذا يقول التحليل الأساسي ؟   اهلا بك اخي محمد  
بيانات اليوم اعطت الباوند قوه امام معظم العملات ،، وارى ان تأثيرها سوف يستمر حتي الاسبوع القادم ،،، واختراق مستويات 1.55 يصل بنا الي النقطه التي ذكرتها،، لكن علينا الانتباه غداً للبيانات الامريكيه ،،القراءات التقديرية للناتج المحلي الإجمالي – ربع سنوي ، سوف يكون لها تأثير علي حركه الاسواق   والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
طلبات إعانة البطالة الأمريكية عند أدنى مستوياتها في شهر ونصف  سجل عدد  المتقدمين الجدد للحصول على إعانة بطالة في الولايات المتحدة تراجعاً بستة  عشر ألفا خلال الأسبوع المنتهي في العشرين من أبريل/نيسان الجاري.  وبلغ  عدد الطلبات 339 ألف، ليكون المستوى الأقل في شهر ونصف تقريباً، في حين  انتظرت التوقعات تراجعاً هامشيا إلى 352 ألف طلب، بعد أن جرى تعديل بيانات  الأسبوع الأسبق إلى 355 ألف. *

----------


## أبو خليل

*اخي رمضا لم تذكر وضع اليورو اساسيا وفنيا مع توقعات بخفضها ربع نقطة لتصبح 0.50 % ؟ 
وشكرااااا*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو خليل
					  اخي رمضا لم تذكر وضع اليورو اساسيا وفنيا مع توقعات بخفضها ربع نقطة لتصبح 0.50 % ؟ 
وشكرااااا   اهلا بك اخي العزيز 
اليورو اساسياً ضعيف علي المدى المتوسط ،، خصوصاً بعد التوقعات بخفض الفائده ،، و ايضاً احتمال خفض توقعات مستويات النمو في اجتماع المركزى الاوروبي القادم ،، ارى اننا حالياً في الطريق الي 1.2900 ،، نقطه المقاومه المهمه حالياً عند مستويات 1.3090 ،، وان شاء الله نتابع الوضع فنياً واساسياً مع بدايه الاسبوع القادم  
نسأل الله التوفيق  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
عدد العاطلين عن العمل في فرنسا يبلغ مستوى قياسياً جديدا عند 3.2 مليون شخص  كشفت  بيانات رسمية صادرة اليوم من فرنسا ارتفاع عدد العاطلين عن العمل إلى مستوى  قياسي جديد الشهر الماضي متجاوزاً ثلاثة ملاييين إلى 3.2 مليون شخص، وهو  الرقم الأعلى منذ عام 1996.  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* السلام عليكم  
سوف ندخل هذا الاسبوع الجديد ان شاء الله ،، و الذي سوف يحمل العديد من البيانات المهمه ،،، و اجتماعات البنوك المركزيه في اكبر اقتصاديات العالم ،، من اهمها اجتماع الفدرالي الامريكي و اجتماع المركزي الاوروبي  
الفدرالي الامريكي سوف يكون محط الانظار يوم الاربعاء ،، في حال شدد المجتمعون في بيانهم على ان السياسة  النقدية الحالية يجب ان تستمر حتي نهايه عام 2014 ،، حالياً لا يوجد سبب مقنع لاعضاء الفدرالي لوقف شراء السندات   المقرر شهريا بمقدار ( 85 مليار دولار ) ،، رغم هبوط مستويات البطاله في الشهر الماضي ،، الي ان بيانات التوظيف و بيانات التصنيع و غيرها لا تزال ضعيفه ،، وايضاً ظهور نتائج الناتج المحلي بإقل من التوقعات ،، لذلك لا نتوقع اي مفاجأت في اجتماع الفدرالي الامريكي   لدينا ايضاً بيانات البطاله و التوظيف من امريكا ،، وسوف يكون لها تأثير قوي علي الاسواق في حال حملت اي مفاجأت   وان شاء الله سوف نتابع في المشاركات القادمه ،، تحليل و توقعات ما سوف يحدث في اجتماع المركزي الاوربي خصوصاً مع توقع خفض الفائده بمقدار ربع نقطه ،، و الحديث الصحفي لدراغي محافظ المركزي الاوروبي   *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*توقعات البنوك لاجتماع الفدرالي الامريكي    يتوقع"ميريل لينش / بنك اوف اميركا" بشأن اجتماع لجنة السوق المفتوحة الفيدرالية  " أن يقوم الاتحاد الفيدرالي بتقليص كم التسهيلات النقدية بالشريحة الثالثة خلال عام 2013. كما أنه من المتوقع أن يتم البدأ في تقليص هذا البرنامج في مثل هذا الوقت من العام القادم." 
في حال صدق هذه التوقعات ،، سوف نشاهد هبوط للاسهم الامريكيه ،، خصوصاً بعد الصعود الكبير الذي حصل في الاشهر الماضيه ،، و سوف يستفيد الدولار ايضاً من هذه المستجدات بالنسبه للفدرالي 
والله اعلم  *

----------


## نسيم الشرق

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					  توقعات البنوك لاجتماع الفدرالي الامريكي    يتوقع"ميريل لينش / بنك اوف اميركا" بشأن اجتماع لجنة السوق المفتوحة الفيدرالية  " أن يقوم الاتحاد الفيدرالي بتقليص كم التسهيلات النقدية بالشريحة الثالثة خلال عام 2013. كما أنه من المتوقع أن يتم البدأ في تقليص هذا البرنامج في مثل هذا الوقت من العام القادم." 
في حال صدق هذه التوقعات ،، سوف نشاهد هبوط للاسهم الامريكيه ،، خصوصاً بعد الصعود الكبير الذي حصل في الاشهر الماضيه ،، و سوف يستفيد الدولار ايضاً من هذه المستجدات بالنسبه للفدرالي 
والله اعلم      
الغالي الاخ رمضان 
ممكن التلميح لذلك الان بعد تحسن البطالة الامريكية 
ولو جعلنا الصورة متكاملة مع الاسهم واقتراب ١٥٠٠٠ النفسية 
اضف لها يا صديقي غدا بداية مايو شهر الابتعاد عن الاسهم 
وانتهاء تصحيح الذهب للاعلى والبدء بالبحث عن قاع جديد 
تكون الصورة مكتملة 
ولكن الخشية تبقى من بيانات الجمعة ان تعكر صفو الصورة 
مساء الخير*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسيم الشرق
					   
الغالي الاخ رمضان 
ممكن التلميح لذلك الان بعد تحسن البطالة الامريكية 
ولو جعلنا الصورة متكاملة مع الاسهم واقتراب ١٥٠٠٠ النفسية 
اضف لها يا صديقي غدا بداية مايو شهر الابتعاد عن الاسهم 
وانتهاء تصحيح الذهب للاعلى والبدء بالبحث عن قاع جديد 
تكون الصورة مكتملة 
ولكن الخشية تبقى من بيانات الجمعة ان تعكر صفو الصورة 
مساء الخير   اهلا بك يا صديقي 
نعم البيانات كثيره ،، وكل شي متوقع ،، من الفدرالي الامريكي و المركزى الاوروبي و بيانات البطاله و التوظيف الامريكيه  
نتابع معاً احداث هذا الاسبوع  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
بعض التصريحات و الاحداث من اوروبا اليوم 
صرحت المستشارة الألمانية "أنجيلا ميركل " بأنه من المهم مكافحة البطالة في أوروبا. 
صرح رئيس الوزراء الإيطالي "إنريكو ليتّا" بأنه سوف يستمر في تعزيز الموازنة العامة. 
صرحت المستشارة الألمانية "أنجيلا ميركل" بأن إيطاليا بالفعل قامت بإجراء إصلاحات جوهرية. 
قام البرلمان القبرصي بالتصديق على خطة انقاذ الاتحاد الأوروبي بواقع 29 صوت مقابل 27 صوت. *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
خبراء لدى مؤسسة "بانك أوف أميريكا/ميريل لينش" لا يتوقعون خفض المركزي الاوروبي للفائده هذا الاسبوع  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* 
إحدى البيانات المهمة غدًا هي بيانات مؤشر التوظيف بالقطاع الخاص الأمريكي خلال شهر أبريل . ومن المتوقع أن يسجل المؤشر ارتفاعًا بمقدار 150.000 بينما تشير توقعات MNI إلى قراءة قدرها +160.000 للوظائف بالقطاع الخاص .  *

----------


## [email protected]

اخي رمضان رؤيتك لليورو دولار في حالة الخفض للفائدة

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة [email protected]
  اخي رمضان رؤيتك لليورو دولار في حالة الخفض للفائدة   اهلا بك  
رؤيتي سوف تجدها ان شاء الله في موضوع الاستاذ وليد الحلو   ███ دراجي واليورو - استراتيجية وسيناريوهات يوم الحسم المتوقع ███ 
الان نحاول قراءه البيانات ووضع كل الاحتمالات ان شاء الله  
نسأل الله التوفيق   *

----------


## Ayman Hatem

95 % من المتداولون مرعوبين من شراء الذهب الان....لان عندهم يقين ان الذهب الى هبوط و ينتظرون شراؤه من تلك القيعان.....هل يفعلها الذهب و يفاجىء الجميع و ينطلق صاعدا..؟؟؟ 
لو اننى مكان المضاربين الكبار و امتلك المليارات....لفعلتها و قمت بتحقيق ارباح قياسية.....عن طريق بيع الاسهم عند القمم الحالية وشراء كميات مهولة من الذهب الفترة القادمة... 
فكروا فيها حتلاقوها مش بعيدة و الله...

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*  
السلام عليكم  
 ثار العديد من الجدل اليوم حول بيان لجنة السوق المفتوحة بالاحتياطي الفيدرالي "FOMC". فقد ذكرت مؤسسة "جولدمان ساكس" أن بيان لجنة "FOMC" أمس الأربعاء لم يحوي ميلاً بعينه -وبالتالي، فهو ليس إيجابي ولا سلبي.  
وأفاد الخبراء لدى بنك "BNP Paribas" بأن البيان كان بمثابة دعمٍ ثابت للأسواق. وأضافت "جي بي مورجان" بأن الجزء الخاص بالسياسة النقدية للفيدرالي كان تشاؤميًا بالرغم من ذلك كان وصف الاقتصاد أكثر تفاؤلاً. وأضافت "جي بي مورجان" أيضًا بأن البيان كان به رسالة واحدة تمثلت في تصور سريع إلى الحد الأقصى، ومن المتوقع أن تتدهور الأحوال الاقتصادية بما فيه الكفاية." وأضاف الخبراء لدى بنك "RBS" بأن الفيدرالي يريد مرونة. 
------------------- 
بعد حوالي نص ساعه يصدر قرار الفائده الاوروبيه ،، وكل شي وارد  
نتابع معاً  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*البنك المركزي الاوروبي يخفض اسعار الفائدة بواقع 25 نقطة اساس الى 0.50% 
الان الانظار علي مؤتمر دراغي بعد اقل من ساعه*

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

هل التخفيص يرفع اليورو ام لا

----------


## الشَّاعر

حد علمي انه التخفيض 
يضعف العمله 
بس اضاهر انه سوق مو مستوعبه الخبر
لحد الحين
بس المؤتمر 
له تأثير ايضا

----------


## mahmoudh7

> حد علمي انه التخفيض 
> يضعف العمله 
> بس اضاهر انه سوق مو مستوعبه الخبر
> لحد الحين
> بس المؤتمر 
> له تأثير ايضا

 بالعكس 
ما حدث دليل على ان السوق استوعب الحدث منذ فترة 
على اي حال الحسم تبقى علية نصف ساعة 
ننتظر ونرى

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* البنك المركزي الأوروبي  
 ذكر "بنجامين ريتز"، المحلل الاقتصادي لدى مؤسسة " BMO "، أن البنك المركزي الأوروبي خفض معدلات الفائدة كما هو متوقع (بمقدار 25 نقطة أساسية ليصل إلى 0.50%)، ويخطط لتوفير سيولة لا حد لها (وذلك على مدى 3 أشهر) حتى منتصف عام 2014 ،  
مما سيجعل هناك مجال لخفض آخر في معدلات الفائدة. كما أضاف أن "ما وراء معدلات الفائدة، هناك بعض الجهود لدعم الاقتصاد من خلال تحسن معدل المسموح به من الإئتمان للمؤسسات المتوسطة والصغيرة في المناطق المحيطة بمنطقة اليورو، في حين أنه في المراحل الأولية، يتسم ذلك المعدل بأنه مشجع." وفي الوقت نفسه، فإنه في ظل اقتصاد منطقة اليورو "الذي يعاني من ركود على مدار ستة أرباع سنوية على التوالي، يتضح أن تدابير البنك المركزي الأوروبي ليست مكتملة بعد."  *

----------


## asd1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اذا هبوط اليورو رسمي إن شاء الله

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asd1
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اذا هبوط اليورو رسمي إن شاء الله   السلام عليكم  
اساسياً نعم ،، وارى اننا في الطريق الي مستويات 1.3 
وبعدها سوف نراقب بيانات الاهم البطاله و التوظيف غداً من امريكا ،، وبعدها سوف يتحدد اتجاه الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله  
والله اعلم*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
أنباء: إن العديد من أعضاء البنك المركزي الأوروبي على استعداد لاتخاذ خطوات أكثر جرأة . *

----------


## الشَّاعر

> *
> أنباء: إن العديد من أعضاء البنك المركزي الأوروبي على استعداد لاتخاذ خطوات أكثر جرأة . *

 أخي العزيز 
ممكن توضح أكثر اذا أمكن  
ما هو المقصد من أكثر جرأة ؟!
 اذا أمكن  
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشَّاعر
					  أخي العزيز 
ممكن توضح أكثر اذا أمكن  
ما هو المقصد من أكثر جرأة ؟!
 اذا أمكن  
ولك جزيل الشكر   اهلا بك يا اخي  
اكثر جرأه ،، يعني اضافه المزيد من التسهيلات و خفض الفائده مره اخرى علي الوادئع و علي الاقراض  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* 
لا يزال هناك العديد من الشائعات حول أن محافظ بنك كندا الجديد سوف يتم الإعلان عنه خلال ظهر اليوم، وهناك سبب واحد وراء هذا وهي الأقاويل حول أن المحافظ الحالي "كارني" سيقيم حفلة الوداع الليلة. ولا تزال الأسواق تتوقع أن يتم تعيين نائب محافظ بنك كندا "ماكليم" خلفًا لكارني.  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
صرح المدير التنفيذي لمؤسسة "جولدمان ساكس" "بلانكفين" على قناة "CNBC" أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي بدأ في الانتعاش، ولكن مازال المتداولين قلقين بشأن المخاطر. *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
بيانات ايجابيه من قطاع التوظيف الامريكي 165 الف وظيفه ،، وهبوط مستويات البطاله الي 7.5 %*

----------


## أبو خليل

ما تاثير هذا البيانات الممتازة على اليورو في هذا الشهر عامة وخاصة انه يتحرك 1000 نقطة للاسفل فهل يعملها هذه السنة ونرى العشرينات ام سغير عادته وتكون جهته للاعلى ونرى 1.3800 ان شاء الله ؟ 
وشكراااا

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو خليل
					  ما تاثير هذا البيانات الممتازة على اليورو في هذا الشهر عامة وخاصة انه يتحرك 1000 نقطة للاسفل فهل يعملها هذه السنة ونرى العشرينات ام سغير عادته وتكون جهته للاعلى ونرى 1.3800 ان شاء الله ؟ 
وشكراااا   السلام عليكم  
اهلا بك اخي الحبيب  
بالنسبه لليورو ارى انه ضعيف اساسياً و الدولار افضل حال منه للمدى المتوسط ،، الدولار سوف يستفيد في الفتره القادمه بفعل عده بيانات منها انخفاض البطاله و ارتفاع التوظيف و ايضاً ثقه المستهلك و اعتدال مستويات اعانه البطاله ،، لذلك افضل انتظار اشاره فنيه للدخول بيع باهداف كبيره ان شاء الله  
والله اعلم*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
كندا ،،،،، خلال اجتماع مجموعة السبعة سيجري مناقشة أسعار الصرف ولكن الأحاديث السابقة بشأن حروب العملات قد هدأت حالياً . *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* ابقت لجنة السياسة النقدية ببنك إنجلترا على معدلات الفائدة البنكية والتسهيلات النقدية دون تغيير. 
حيث أبقت اللجنة على التسهيلات النقدية بمقدار 375 مليار استرليني.
كما استقرت معدلات الفائدة البنكية عند نسبة 0.5%. *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*  
يلقي محافظ الفيردالي بولاية فلادلفيا، تشارلز بلوسر، تصريحات تلفزيونية عن تقليل برنامج التسهيل النقدي، وأضاف أن الفيدرالي لديه الأدوات لتنفيذ ذلك. *

----------


## Syria

> * ابقت لجنة السياسة النقدية ببنك إنجلترا على معدلات الفائدة البنكية والتسهيلات النقدية دون تغيير. 
> حيث أبقت اللجنة على التسهيلات النقدية بمقدار 375 مليار استرليني.
> كما استقرت معدلات الفائدة البنكية عند نسبة 0.5%. *

 
حياك الله استاذنا رمضان   
بالنسبة للخبر أساسياً سيكون له تأثير بسيط مبدأياً بحيث يهبط السعر  100 نقطة  الى 1.5450

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* 
وجهات النظر بشأن المملكة المتحدة 
 أفاد بنك "باركليز" بأنه عقب قرار بنك إنجلترا اليوم بالإبقاء على سياسته النقدية دون تغيير خلال اجتماع اليوم، "فإن توقعاتنا بأنه لن يتم ضخ المزيد من التسهيلات النقدية في المستقبل لا زالت قائمة. "على الرغم من ذلك، في ظل تعافي الاقتصاد، ومع الوضع في الاعتبار إشارات النشاط الأكبر للاقتصاد في ظل ولاية "مارك كارني الوشيكة كمحافظ لبنك إنجلترا، فإن ثمة إجراءات إضافية وغير تقليدية  في السياسة النقدية  من الممكن أن يتم اتخاذها في وقت لاحق هذا العام،" على حد قول الخبراء في بنك "باركليز". *

----------


## محمد آل مسيري

Fed would be limited in capability for more easing Tools for stimulus are communications, more QE Expects 3% growth this year and next, no spring swoon Expects inflation to return toward 2% goal Expects 6.5% unemployment by end of next year Plosser is among the more hawkish members of the FOMC.

----------


## محمد آل مسيري

By Ann Saphir and Luciana Lopez 
SAN FRANCISCO/NEW YORK (Reuters) - Little over a week after U.S. Federal Reserve policymakers overwhelmingly endorsed a plan to keep buying bonds to spur economic growth and hiring, they are airing their differences over their super-easy policy. 
"I think we should try as hard as we can" to turn things around, Chicago Federal Reserve Bank President Charles Evans said in an interview on Bloomberg TV, in a forceful defense of the bond-buying program, known as QE3 because it is the Fed's third round of quantitative easing since the Great Recession.
Crediting QE3 for a "definitely" improved labor market, he said the Fed should not back away from the program. "I'd like to have confidence we can sustain that improvement in the labor market through this summer," he said. 
Philadelphia Fed President Charles Plosser, a policy hawk and unlike Evans not a voting member of the Fed's policy committee this year, took the opposite tack and called the effects of the bond-buying program "dubious."  
"I've never felt that our asset purchases have been that effective in addressing what's the biggest problem we face in this country, which is the employment market and the labor market," he told Bloomberg television separately on Thursday.  
"I'd like to stop but I would particularly like to see us begin to slow the pace down, gradually ease our way out of this if we possibly can.
Strong differences of opinion among policymakers at the U.S. central bank are not unusual, and Plosser and Evans in particular have long sparred from opposite ends of the policy spectrum.  
Investors will be watching closely for any hints from Fed Chairman Ben Bernanke about his policy outlook when he gives a speech at the Chicago Fed on Friday.
Unemployment fell to 7.5 percent last month, and the number of Americans filing new claims for unemployment benefits dropped to its lowest level in nearly 5-1/2 years last week.
But other economic signals have been less encouraging, including inflation that has dropped now to about half the Fed's 2-percent target.
Low inflation has in fact prompted one policymaker, St. Louis Fed President James Bullard, to suggest the Fed may need to add to its stimulus to defend the economy against a possible sustained drop in prices.  
But on Thursday Evans, whose views have been in step with those of Bernanke, said he believes the drop in inflation is temporary, and does not call for any immediate Fed policy response.  
BANK CAPITAL  
Evans, who is hosting the Chicago Fed's annual bank structure conference this week, also waded into the debate over capital standards for banks, saying he believes financial institutions should have better quality and more capital to buffer themselves against sudden losses.
The debate about "too-big-to-fail" banks, which are perceived as implicitly relying on taxpayers to bail them out no matter how risky their business conduct, has heated up in Washington in the last few weeks.  
Some regulators and other critics of the Basel III international agreement to protect against another global financial crisis have said it is too easy on banks, and that it relies too much on letting banks use complex calculations to determine how much equity they should hold.  
Speaking earlier on Thursday, Richmond Fed chief Jeffrey Lacker said that requiring banks to hold more debt that converts into equity when the firms get into trouble, an idea backed by Fed Governor Daniel Tarullo, is one way to ramp up capital though perhaps not the best.  
He also said that broker dealers "deserve special attention" in this debate.
Some of his colleagues, including Boston Fed President Eric Rosengren, have suggested requiring higher capital at such firms.

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					    
يلقي محافظ الفيردالي بولاية فلادلفيا، تشارلز بلوسر، تصريحات تلفزيونية عن تقليل برنامج التسهيل النقدي، وأضاف أن الفيدرالي لديه الأدوات لتنفيذ ذلك.           المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد آل مسيري
					  Fed would be limited in capability for more easing Tools for stimulus are communications, more QE Expects 3% growth this year and next, no spring swoon Expects inflation to return toward 2% goal Expects 6.5% unemployment by end of next year Plosser is among the more hawkish members of the FOMC.   بارك الله فيك اخي محمد  
بلوسر محسوب علي الصقور في اعضاء الفدرالي الامريكي ،، لو نشاهد انضمام اعضاء اخرين بنفس هذا الاسلوب سوف نشاهد قوه اضافيه للدولار  
صرح  "تشارلز بلوسر" للصحفيين بأنه يرى احتمالية بلوغ إجمالي الناتج المحلي نسبة 3% خلال هذا العام مع توافر تحسن جيد بالتوظيف. 
و تستمر تعليقات "بلوسر، عضو مجلس محافظي الاحتياطي الفيدرالي الأمريكي: في التعبير عن مخاوف متعلقة بالتضخم، والحقيقة القائلة بأن التسهيلات النقدية تعد في آفاق مجهولة وربما يؤدي هذا إلى ارتفاع سريع في معدلات الفائدة. *

----------


## Syria

> حياك الله استاذنا رمضان   
> بالنسبة للخبر أساسياً سيكون له تأثير بسيط مبدأياً بحيث يهبط السعر  100 نقطة  الى 1.5450

  الحمد لله السعر حقق الهدف سريعاً وهبط أكثر من 100 نقطة متجاوزا  1.5450   فعلاً استاذ رمضان التحليل الأساسي .............. أساسي :Wink Smile:

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Syria
					  الحمد لله السعر حقق الهدف سريعاً وهبط أكثر من 100 نقطة متجاوزا  1.5450   فعلاً استاذ رمضان التحليل الأساسي .............. أساسي   ما شاء الله عليك  
بالتوفيق دائماً ان شاء الله*

----------


## Syria

> * 
> ما شاء الله عليك  
> بالتوفيق دائماً ان شاء الله*

 
تسلم استاذنا رمضان ربنا يوفقنا وإياكم .......  لاتسانا من تفاصيل اخبار اليوم .. 
يبدو اليورو مستعجل وحابب يهوي قبل الاخبار
 من رأيي البيع الان 1.3010   بهدف ( 50 - 100 ) نقطة افضل من الانتظار والمراقبة ... ونقطة الانعكاس 1.3057 
 بحيث الأوامر المعلقة المتعاكسة  تنفع في حالة استباق الخبر  والله أعلم .

----------


## الشَّاعر

اختي ما انصحك في البيع من دي المستويات 
لانها الحد السفلي للرينج

----------


## Syria

> اختي ما انصحك في البيع من دي المستويات 
> لانها الحد السفلي للرينج

 حياك الله أخي الشاعر  
أشكرك على النصيحة يا طيب ... لكن  احتمال الاختراق  وارد  .. والله أعلم ... بكل حال الاخبار القادمة مهمة ... والستوب موجود والتوكل على الله .

----------


## الشَّاعر

أختي انا مع البيع 
وعندي بيع من ١.٣١٢٠ و ١.٣٢٠٠ 
واهدافي 
١.٢٩٧٠
١.٢٨٨٠
١.٢٧٧٠

----------


## الشَّاعر

بس البيع من ده المستوى صعب 
اشوي 
ولله اعلم 
عموما بالتوفيق 
واسمح لي أخي رمضان

----------


## نموذجي

*الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## Syria

> بس البيع من ده المستوى صعب 
> اشوي 
> ولله اعلم 
> عموما بالتوفيق 
> واسمح لي أخي رمضان

  
أحييك ياطيب وربنا يوفق ويكتبلنا الخير لنا ولك ان شاء الله ...صحيح البيع خطير من هذا المستوى لكن السوق محتاج مخاطرة ورفض المنطق ...وبغير هالطريقة ما يمشي ... والستوب مازال قائماً وكذلك الصفقة المعاكسة  
ملاحظة :  معرفي هو Syria   بالعربي سوريا وهو اسم بلدي.... أنا رجل

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					   
السلام عليكم  
اهلا بك اخي الحبيب  
بالنسبه لليورو ارى انه ضعيف اساسياً و الدولار افضل حال منه للمدى المتوسط ،، الدولار سوف يستفيد في الفتره القادمه بفعل عده بيانات منها انخفاض البطاله و ارتفاع التوظيف و ايضاً ثقه المستهلك و اعتدال مستويات اعانه البطاله ،، لذلك افضل انتظار اشاره فنيه للدخول بيع باهداف كبيره ان شاء الله  
والله اعلم   اهلا يا شباب  
ماشاء الله عليكم ،، وان شاء الله يكون الموضوع مفيد للجميع ،، شهدنا قوه الدولار امام معظم العملات ،، وهذا ما تحدثنا عنه في المشاركات السابقه  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
"كريستين لاجارد" رئيس صندوق النقد الدولي بأن مجموعة السبعة ستركز على جعل التعافي العالمي يصل إلى طاقته القصوى. 
و رفضت "كريستين لاجارد" رئيس صندوق النقد الدولي التعليق على الين الياباني وتدابير التقشف البريطانية *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
بدايه اسبوع جديد ان شاء الله ،، وبإذن الله يكون اسبوع خير علي الجميع  
كما اشرنا في المشاركات السابقه وخصوصاً في الحديث عن الدولار ،، شهدنا ارقام و بيانات ايجابيه خصوصاً من قطاع التوظيف و البطاله ،، وهذا اعطي الدولار القوه امام معظم العملات ،، هذا الاسبوع ومع اول ايامه يوم الاثنين سوف تكون لدينا بيانات مبيعات التجزئه من امريكا التوقعات تشير الي 0.3- % ، اي بيانات ايجابيه اعلي من التوقعات سوف تكون في مصلحه الدولار ،، لانها سوف تعطي اشاره الي ارتفاع النمو الامريكي ،، وهذا ما يسعى اليه الفدرالي الامريكي ،، و العكس صحيح في حال كانت البيانات سلبي   مبيعات  التجزئة هي عبارة عن كمية البضائع المباعة في متاجرالتجزئة  ( المفرق ) ،،،،،  وتعكس التغيرات الشهرية للمؤشر مدى التغير في نسبة المبيعات ،،،، ويتتبع  المحللون الاقتصاديون هذا البيان كونه يعبر بشكل كبير عن إنفاق  المستهلكين 
والله اعلم  *

----------


## الشَّاعر

> أحييك ياطيب وربنا يوفق ويكتبلنا الخير لنا ولك ان شاء الله ...صحيح البيع خطير من هذا المستوى لكن السوق محتاج مخاطرة ورفض المنطق ...وبغير هالطريقة ما يمشي ... والستوب مازال قائماً وكذلك الصفقة المعاكسة  
> ملاحظة :  معرفي هو Syria   بالعربي سوريا وهو اسم بلدي.... أنا رجل

 مسامحه 
كنت على عجله فما قريت اسمك صح 
عزيزي 
وجب علي الاعتذار   
اشكر جهودك أخي رمضان

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* يجتمع وزراء مالية دول منطقة اليورو في بروكسل في وقت لاحق الاثنين لإقرار قروض الانقاذ المالي لليونان وقبرص. 
ويتوقع  الموافقة خلال هذا الاجتماع على منح قبرص على الدفعة الأولى من هذه القروض  المالية وتقدر بحوالي 3.9 مليار دولار أمريكي إضافة الى المصادقة على  الدفعة المالية النهائية لليونان، والتي تواجه العديد من المشاكل لإصلاح  إقتصادها المتعثر.  ويعقد اجتماع وزراء مالية منطقة اليورو وسط مخاوف من الوضع الاقتصادي في سلوفينيا. *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
توقعات لبيان مبيعات التجزئه الامريكي الذي يصدر بعد حوالي 20 دقيقه من الان ،،،،  
صرحت مؤسسة "جولدمان ساكس" أن مبيعات التجزئة خلال شهر أبريل تراجعت "نظرًا لتراجع أسعار البيع في محطات الجازولين، وضعف مبيعات السيارات خلال شهر أبريل. وبخلاف ذلك، نحن نتوقع أن المبيعات بقيمتها الرئيسية باستثناء الجازولين، السيارات، ومواد البناء ارتفعت على نحو طفيف. تفيد الأنباء الخاصة بمبيعات التجزئة لشهر أبريل، المتزامنة مع انعكاس برودة الأحوال الجوية خلال شهر مارس، أن قراءات المؤشر ستكون أفضل من قراءة الشهر السابق التي سجلت تراجع بنسبة 0.2% في مبيعات التجزئة بقيمتها الأساسية."  
هذا، وقد استقرت تقديرات بنك "UBS" على أن تسجل إجمالي المبيعات -0.3%، ولكنها سجلت +4.0% باستثناء السيارات والغاز ."  
وأفادت مؤسسة "نومورا" أن "مبيعات السيارات وأسعار الجازولين المعدلة على أساس موسمي تراجعت للشهر الثاني على التوالي خلال شهر أبريل، كما أنها ستضغط بقوة على بيانات مبيعات التجزئة. نحن نتوقع أن تصل نسبة التراجع إلى 0.1% باستثناء السيارات، كما نتوقع أن ترتفع مبيعات التجزئة بواقع 0.1%. يٌعد ذلك ارتفاعًا صحيًا في معدل التوظيف في قطاع التجزئة خلال شهر أبريل، فضلًا عن تحسن قراءة ثقة المستهلك في وقت لاحق من شهر مارس، مما يدعم توقعاتنا." *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
من اهم بيانات الغد هو مؤشر ZEW  لثقة الاقتصاد الألماني   لمؤشرات  ثقة  الأعمال في أوروبا و خصوصاً المانيا دوراًَ كبيراً في إضفاء جو من الإيجابية أو السلبية  على  قيمة العملة الأوروبية ، فارتفاع مؤشرات الثقة تنعكس إيجاباً على  اليورو  والعكس صحيح .    نتائج مؤشري زو   الألماني والأوروبي  ويظهر في الرسم البياني مدى ارتباطهما   ببعضهما لكون الاقتصاد الألماني هو أكبر اقتصاد في أوروبا .   *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*شارت بسيط لليورو دولار  
نحتاج الي متابعه هذا النموذج في الفتره القادمه      *

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *شارت بسيط لليورو دولار  
> نحتاج الي متابعه هذا النموذج في الفتره القادمه      *

 الله ينور يافندم  
أتفق معك تماما أستاذ رمضان وأتمنى نتعاون في إقتناص سوينج بيعي متميز  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## محمد آل مسيري

أستاذ رمضان بعد أن كون اليورو قمتين أولى عند 1.3710 وثانية عند 1.3242 لم يبقى أمامنا سوى كسر مستويات 1.2888 يسبقها احتمالية ارتداد حتى مستويات 1.3060 ليبدأ الحديث عن كسر القاع السابق . 
بانتظار رؤيتك الأساسية ... متابعين لتحليلاتك .. يعطيك العافية .

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رانيا وجدي
					   
الله ينور يافندم  
أتفق معك تماما أستاذ رمضان وأتمنى نتعاون في إقتناص سوينج بيعي متميز  
تحياتي وتقديري         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد آل مسيري
					  أستاذ رمضان بعد أن كون اليورو قمتين أولى عند 1.3710 وثانية عند 1.3242 لم يبقى أمامنا سوى كسر مستويات 1.2888 يسبقها احتمالية ارتداد حتى مستويات 1.3060 ليبدأ الحديث عن كسر القاع السابق . 
بانتظار رؤيتك الأساسية ... متابعين لتحليلاتك .. يعطيك العافية .   السلام عليكم  
بارك الله فيكم علي المشاركه 
ان شاء الله يكون لنا تحديث للوضع فنياً واساسياً    *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					  السلام عليكم  
من اهم بيانات الغد هو مؤشر ZEW  لثقة الاقتصاد الألماني   لمؤشرات  ثقة  الأعمال في أوروبا و خصوصاً المانيا دوراًَ كبيراً في إضفاء جو من الإيجابية أو السلبية  على  قيمة العملة الأوروبية ، فارتفاع مؤشرات الثقة تنعكس إيجاباً على  اليورو  والعكس صحيح .  الملف المرفق 369162  نتائج مؤشري زو   الألماني والأوروبي  ويظهر في الرسم البياني مدى ارتباطهما   ببعضهما لكون الاقتصاد الألماني هو أكبر اقتصاد في أوروبا .       سجل مؤشر ZEW لثقة الاقتصاد الألماني قراءة بنسبة +36.4 عقب ماسجله خلال شهر إبريل بواقع +36.3. 
النيتجه اقل من التوقعات حيث كانت تشير الي 39.5   *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
ذكر الخبراء لدى مؤسسة " جولدمان " بأن معدلات تسريح العمالة قد انخفضت ولكن وتيرة التوظيف ظلت متباطئة . " ونتيجة لذلك، كان النمو في سوق الوظائف متواضعًا." وأضاف الخبراء بأن وتيرة التوظيف ركودية " عبر كافة أحجام الشركات ولاسيما في كافة الصناعات " ومع توقعات بوتيرة نمو متواضعة في التوظيف ولكن فقط بشكل متباطئ ( وتشير تقديراتهم إلى ارتفاع أعداد الوظائف بمقدار 150 ألف وظيفة لكل شهر على مدار الأرباع السنوية المقبلة ) . *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*   
 أفادت مؤسسة "CoreLogic Marketpulse" بأن قطاع البناء السكني يتنامى خلال شهر مايو بالولايات المتحدة وأن هذا النمو سوف يسهم في النمو الاقتصادي بوجه عام في الفترة المقبلة. *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*تصريحات "ميرفن كينج" محافظ بنك انجلترا: 
    لم يفت الوقت لاتخاذ إجراءات أكثر جرأة بشأن البنوك 
    يعد تمديد تمويل الإقراض أمرًا حرجًا- ولكنه لن يغير الأمر تمامًا 
    لقد حقق برنامج تمويل الإقراض أهدافه على نحو جيد 
    لن تحول إنجازات برنامج تمويل الإقراض الاقتصاد- ولكنه يساعد فقط  
تحول الجدال ليصبح مشابهًا لجدال الفيدرالي 
     تتحدث لجنة السياسة النقدية فعليًا لـ"كارني" بشأن التوقعات 
    يمكن أن نناقش مسألة التسهيل النقدي في شتى الأحوال بناءً على توقعات تقرير التضخم 
    ضمنت الحكومة برنامج شراء الأصول فقط – شأن الفيدرالي 
    عند تحسن الاقتصاد، يمكن أن ترتفع معدلات الفائدة أسرع من المتوقع 
    هناك أسباب جيدة لتوقع وجود تعافي خلال أرباع السنة المقبلة *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
واصل  الناتج المحلي الإجمالي في منطقة اليورو انكماشه للربع السادس على التوالي  في الشهور الثلاثة الأولى من العام، وذلك بعدما نما الإقتصاد الألماني  بوتيرة هامشية، وانكمش نظيره الفرنسي.  وتراجع  الناتج المحلي الإجمالي لدول المنطقة السبعة عشر 0.2% على أساس فصلي في  الربع الأول، وذلك وفقاً لبيانات أولية صدرت اليوم من مكتب الإحصاءات  الأوروبية "يوروستات". *

----------


## abo reem

> *تصريحات "ميرفن كينج" محافظ بنك انجلترا: 
>     لم يفت الوقت لاتخاذ إجراءات أكثر جرأة بشأن البنوك 
>     يعد تمديد تمويل الإقراض أمرًا حرجًا- ولكنه لن يغير الأمر تمامًا 
>     لقد حقق برنامج تمويل الإقراض أهدافه على نحو جيد 
>     لن تحول إنجازات برنامج تمويل الإقراض الاقتصاد- ولكنه يساعد فقط  
> تحول الجدال ليصبح مشابهًا لجدال الفيدرالي 
>      تتحدث لجنة السياسة النقدية فعليًا لـ"كارني" بشأن التوقعات 
>     يمكن أن نناقش مسألة التسهيل النقدي في شتى الأحوال بناءً على توقعات تقرير التضخم 
>     ضمنت الحكومة برنامج شراء الأصول فقط – شأن الفيدرالي 
> ...

 كيف احوالك استاذ رمضان
اظن هذا الكلام لمصلحة الباوند
اليس كذلك ؟؟

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abo reem
					    كيف احوالك استاذ رمضان
اظن هذا الكلام لمصلحة الباوند
اليس كذلك ؟؟   اهلا بك اخي ابو ريم  
الكلام يبدو محايد نوعاً ما ،، حيث هناك اشاره الي اتخاذ جميع الاجراءات لدعم الاقتصاد ،، وايضاً هناك اشاره الي تحسن الاوضاع الاقتصاديه في الفتره القادمه ،، والمهم حسب ما ارى هو الاشاره التي مستويات التضخم و هي التي سوف تحدد سياسه التسهيل الكمي للفتره القادمه  
كما ان الاسواق و المستثمرين يراقبون تعيين المحافظ الجديد لبنك انجتلرا في الفتره القادمه ،، وهل سوف تكون له نظره مختلفه عن المحافظ الحالي للبنك  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
اليابان: أكدت وكالة "فيتش" على التصنيف الائتماني لليابان عند "A+" في ظل  تطلعات "سلبية" مستقبلية . *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* 
قال وزير المالية الألماني "فولفانج شويبلة" إنه حتى لو أقر المركزي الأوروبي معدل الفائدة صفر فإن ذلك لن يحل المشكلة. *

----------


## ربحان خسران

استاذ رمضان  
مارأيك في شراء اليورو دولار 1.2800 واهداف تصل الى 1.4000 
منتظر رؤيتك  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ربحان خسران
					  استاذ رمضان  
مارأيك في شراء اليورو دولار 1.2800 واهداف تصل الى 1.4000 
منتظر رؤيتك  
يعطيك العافيه   اهلاً بك يا اخي ،،،  
حسب ما ارى لا يوجد من الناحيه الاساسيه ما يدعم اليورو امام الدولار ،، وانا شخصياً افضل البيع اكثر من الشراء خصوصاً في الاهداف البعيده ( السوينج ) وحسب النموذج المرفق سابقاً لليورو امام الدولار في حال كسر خط العنق لنموذج الراس و الكتفين علي اليومي ،،، سوف نذهب الي مستويات 1.2 و اقل ان شاء الله  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

* أنهت  الأسهم اليابانية تعاملات اليوم الخميس على تراجع حاد تجاوز 7% لمؤشر  "نيكي" بعد بيانات صينية سلبية في ظل تزايد حدة التذبذب، حيث جاءت نسبة  الهبوط القوية بعد ارتفاع "نيكي" 2% في أوائل التعاملات. *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
الأسواق  الأمريكية مغلقة اليوم لعطلة رسمية "يوم الذكرى" التي يصادف الإحتفال بها  الإثنين الأخير من مايو/آيار سنويا، وهو يأتي اعترافاً بفضل الجنود  الأمريكيين الذي قتلوا في ساحات المعارك.  يذكر  ان سوق لندن المالي في إجازة رسمية أيضاً اليوم، فيما هو منتظر معادوة  العمل بشكل طبيعي يوم غد الثلاثاء في كليهما "نيويورك ولندن".*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
من الغد ان شاء الله سوف تبدء البيانات المهمه في الظهور ،، بيانات التوظيف في القطاع الخاص من امريكا ،، وبعض البيانات الاخرى من اوروبا و بريطانيا ،، ثم يوم الخميس بيان الفائده في كلاً من بريطانيا و اوروبا و ايضاً المؤتمر الصحفي لدراغي محافظ المركزي الاوروبي ،، ثم يوم الجمعه الحدث الاهم للاسواق دائماً البطاله و التوظيف في القطاع الزراعي من امريكا ،،  
ان شاء الله تكون لنا متابعه لهذه الاحداث*

----------


## asd1

> *السلام عليكم  
> من الغد ان شاء الله سوف تبدء البيانات المهمه في الظهور ،، بيانات التوظيف في القطاع الخاص من امريكا ،، وبعض البيانات الاخرى من اوروبا و بريطانيا ،، ثم يوم الخميس بيان الفائده في كلاً من بريطانيا و اوروبا و ايضاً المؤتمر الصحفي لدراغي محافظ المركزي الاوروبي ،، ثم يوم الجمعه الحدث الاهم للاسواق دائماً البطاله و التوظيف في القطاع الزراعي من امريكا ،،  
> ان شاء الله تكون لنا متابعه لهذه الاحداث*

 نحن في الإنتظار

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
التطلعات والآراء الأمريكية: بالرغم من أن علاقة بيانات مؤشر التوظيف بالقطاع الخاص الأمريكي بقراءة مؤشر التوظيف في القطاع غير الزراعي الأمريكي متقلبة ولا يعتمد عليها،  
إلا أن الأسواق تتطلع إلى قراءة مؤشر التوظيف بالقطاع الخاص الأمريكي المقرر صدوره صباح اليوم. وصرح بنك "دوتشيه بانك" بأنه إذا ماجاءت قراءة المؤشر مفاجأة بشكل كبير فسوف يقوم البنك بتغيير توقعاته لقراءة مؤشر التوظيف في القطاع غير الزراعي الأمريكي (التي الآن عند الارتفاع بواقع 125 ألف).  
وقال البنك "على مدار الثلاثة أعوام الماضية – باستثناء فترة الركود حيث كانت الأخطاء في البيانات كبيرة على نحو غير عادي – كان هناك انحراف معياري واحد للتغير في قراءة مؤشر التوظيف بالقطاع الخاص الأمريكي يقارب 80 ألف." لذا يتوجب أن تتجاوز قراءة مؤشر التوظيف بالقطاع الخاص الأمريكي المستوى 80 ألف كي يقوم البنك بتغيير قراءة مؤشر التوظيف في القطاع غير الزراعي الأمريكي لشهر مايو. 
الخبر يصدر بعد حوالي نصف ساعه  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
بيانات التوظيف جاءت اقل من المتوقع ،، لكنها اعلي من نتيجه الشهر الماضي ،، هذه البيانات سوف تسبب ضعف مؤقت للدولار امام العملات  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## محمد آل مسيري

> *السلام عليكم  
> بيانات التوظيف جاءت اقل من المتوقع ،، لكنها اعلي من نتيجه الشهر الماضي ،، هذه البيانات سوف تسبب ضعف مؤقت للدولار امام العملات  
> والله اعلم  *

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ربما يكون الطريق مفتوحاً أمام اليورو دولار لضرب 1.3300 من اليوم وحتى منتصف الشهر تقريباً والله أعلم .

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*
السلام عليكم   أشار رئيس  الإحتياطي الفيدرالي "بن برنانكي" لإحتمالية خفض مشترياته من السندات في  وقت لاحق من العام الحالي وأن ينهيها في منتصف عام 2014، في حال استمرار  التعافي الإقتصادي. 
بعد حديث برنانكي اليوم ،، سوف يبدء التركيز الكبير علي البيانات الامريكيه ،، كلما كانت البيانات ايجابيه سوف يكون الدولار اكبر المستفيدن و خصوصاً بيانات التوظيف و البطاله ،،  
اذا جاءت بيانات امريكا في الشهرين القادمين جيده ،، ارى ان الفدرالي سوف يبدء خفض قيمه المشتريات الشهريه في شهر سبتمبر القادم  
زوج اليورو دولار هبط بقوه من مستويات 1.34 ،، النقطه التي امامه الان من اجل استمرار الهبوط هي كسر مستوى 1.32  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					  
السلام عليكم   أشار رئيس  الإحتياطي الفيدرالي "بن برنانكي" لإحتمالية خفض مشترياته من السندات في  وقت لاحق من العام الحالي وأن ينهيها في منتصف عام 2014، في حال استمرار  التعافي الإقتصادي. 
بعد حديث برنانكي اليوم ،، سوف يبدء التركيز الكبير علي البيانات الامريكيه ،، كلما كانت البيانات ايجابيه سوف يكون الدولار اكبر المستفيدن و خصوصاً بيانات التوظيف و البطاله ،،  
اذا جاءت بيانات امريكا في الشهرين القادمين جيده ،، ارى ان الفدرالي سوف يبدء خفض قيمه المشتريات الشهريه في شهر سبتمبر القادم  
زوج اليورو دولار هبط بقوه من مستويات 1.34 ،، النقطه التي امامه الان من اجل استمرار الهبوط هي كسر مستوى 1.32  
والله اعلم      السلام عليكم  
تحديث لشارت اليورو دولار بعد اجتماع الفدرالي الامريكي    
اهم احداث الاسبوع القادم من امريكا هي  
طلبات السلع المعمره
ثقه المستهلك
القراءه النهائيه للناتج المحلي
الانفاق الشخصي  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					    السلام عليكم  
تحديث لشارت اليورو دولار بعد اجتماع الفدرالي الامريكي    
اهم احداث الاسبوع القادم من امريكا هي  
طلبات السلع المعمره
ثقه المستهلك
القراءه النهائيه للناتج المحلي
الانفاق الشخصي      السلام عليكم  
وصلتني بعض الرسائل علي الخاص ،، بها استفسار عن وضعيه اليورو امام الدولار ،، انا شخصياً قمت ببيع اليورو امام الدولار قبل موعد اجتماع الفدرالي ،، وحالياً انتظر اي تصحيح للدخول بيع من جديد وستوب كامل لكل العقود عند نقطه 1.3420 
والاهداف عند مستويات 1.2750 ثم 1.2500 و الاهداف قابله للتمديد في حال عدم تغير الوضع الاساسي ان شاء الله  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## السنابل الخضراء

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					    السلام عليكم  
وصلتني بعض الرسائل علي الخاص ،، بها استفسار عن وضعيه اليورو امام الدولار ،، انا شخصياً قمت ببيع اليورو امام الدولار قبل موعد اجتماع الفدرالي ،، وحالياً انتظر اي تصحيح للدخول بيع من جديد وستوب كامل لكل العقود عند نقطه 1.3420 
والاهداف عند مستويات 1.2750 ثم 1.2500 و الاهداف قابله للتمديد في حال عدم تغير الوضع الاساسي ان شاء الله  
والله اعلم       السلام عليكم 
ان شاء الله صفقه موفقه وهذه نظره تحليليه على المدى الطويل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t172673.html#post2672491
 والله اعلم*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					     السلام عليكم  
اهلا بك يا اخي   اسف جداً علي التاخير في الرد علي سؤالك ،، حيث اني كنت مسافر الي العاصمه طرابلس لحضور مناسبه عائليه  
الذهب و الفضه لا اتاجر عليهم واتابعهم فقط لرابط الحركه من العملات  ،، ولكن كانت لي مشاركات سابقه ،، تتوقع عدم الصعود الذهب الي القمه السابقه عند 1917 $ ،، و اننا في الطريق الي مستويات 1500 $ ،، ثم 1280 $ و الهدف الاخير مستويات 1000 $ بإذن الله وبالطبع ضعف الذهب يعني قوه الدولار،، كانت هذه التوقعات مدعومه من الناحيه الاساسيه بعدم حصول انهيار ماليه في اوروبا وعدم حدوث اي كارثه او حروب ،، و اعتقد اننا في الطريق الي الاهداف الان   السعر حالياً 1420 $     السلام عليكم  
وصل الذهب الي مستويات 1280 $ التي تحدثنا عنها في شهر ابريل الماضي ،، وكلما كانت البيانات الامريكيه ايجابيه سوف يكون هناك هبوط للذهب  
والله اعلم  *

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*معلم كبير يا رمضان باشا كعادتك*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السنابل الخضراء
					  
 السلام عليكم 
ان شاء الله صفقه موفقه وهذه نظره تحليليه على المدى الطويل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t172673.html#post2672491
 والله اعلم   وعليكم السلام  
اهلا بك يا اخي ،، متفقين ان شاء الله         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					  معلم كبير يا رمضان باشا كعادتك   اهلا يا باشا ،،، 
نورت الموضوع يا صديقي*

----------


## Abuhameela

السلام عليكماستاذ رمضان رؤيتك ايه حاليا لليورو هل من تصحيح للأعلى

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abuhameela
					  السلام عليكماستاذ رمضان رؤيتك ايه حاليا لليورو هل من تصحيح للأعلى   وعليكم السلام  
اهلا بك يا اخي 
نظرتي هي الهبوط لليورو كما اشرنا سابقاً والي الاهداف ان شاء الله ،، وارى ان اي تصحيح هو فرصه للدخول بيع من الاعلي ، 
والله اعلم  *

----------


## ® Mohammed1b ®

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حالك اخي العزيز رمضان ؟ ارجو من الله لك وللجميع الخير سعيد برؤية كتاباتك ... واليورو الى أهدافك على الارجح بحول الله وقوته قبل ان يبني موجه صاعده  متابع معك باذن الله ... وكل عام أنت والجميع الى الله أقرب*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ® Mohammed1b ®
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حالك اخي العزيز رمضان ؟ ارجو من الله لك وللجميع الخير سعيد برؤية كتاباتك ... واليورو الى أهدافك على الارجح بحول الله وقوته قبل ان يبني موجه صاعده  متابع معك باذن الله ... وكل عام أنت والجميع الى الله أقرب   وعليكم السلام  
اهلين بك يا غالي ،،، 
الحمد لله انا بخير ،، واسأل الله عز وجل ان تكون بخير انت و العائله  
نتابع ان شاء الله ،،، الاسبوع القادم به البيانات الاهم لحركه الدولار وهي بيانات التوظيف و البطاله  
نسأل الله التوفيق  *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					    السلام عليكم  
وصل الذهب الي مستويات 1280 $ التي تحدثنا عنها في شهر ابريل الماضي ،، وكلما كانت البيانات الامريكيه ايجابيه سوف يكون هناك هبوط للذهب  
والله اعلم      الذهب 
1186 $*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					    السلام عليكم  
تحديث لشارت اليورو دولار بعد اجتماع الفدرالي الامريكي   الملف المرفق 373536 
اهم احداث الاسبوع القادم من امريكا هي  
طلبات السلع المعمره
ثقه المستهلك
القراءه النهائيه للناتج المحلي
الانفاق الشخصي            المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					    السلام عليكم  
وصلتني بعض الرسائل علي الخاص ،، بها استفسار عن وضعيه اليورو امام الدولار ،، انا شخصياً قمت ببيع اليورو امام الدولار قبل موعد اجتماع الفدرالي ،، وحالياً انتظر اي تصحيح للدخول بيع من جديد وستوب كامل لكل العقود عند نقطه 1.3420 
والاهداف عند مستويات 1.2750 ثم 1.2500 و الاهداف قابله للتمديد في حال عدم تغير الوضع الاساسي ان شاء الله  
والله اعلم            المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					    وعليكم السلام  
اهلا بك يا اخي 
نظرتي هي الهبوط لليورو كما اشرنا سابقاً والي الاهداف ان شاء الله ،، وارى ان اي تصحيح هو فرصه للدخول بيع من الاعلي ، 
والله اعلم      السلام عليكم  
تم تثبيت الفائده علي اليورو ،، ولكن حديث دراجي كان سلبي ،، وكانت هناك اشارات عن احتمال خفض اخر للفائده ،، واستمرار دعم الاسواق ،، هذا الحديث اثر سلباً علي اليورو ،، وغداً لدينا بيانات مهم من امريكا ،، ان شاء الله تكون في صالح صفقتنا ،، الاسواق الامريكيه مغلقه اليوم لذلك قد يحدث بعض التذبذب خصوصاً بعد الحركه القويه التي حصلت اليوم  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  *

----------


## أبو فيصل

احتمال كبير نشوف 1.2  خلال الربع الثالث

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو فيصل
					  احتمال كبير نشوف 1.2  خلال الربع الثالث   يا هلا ابو فيصل  
ان شاء الله نصل الي اهدافنا ،، وكما ذكرنا سابقاً انها قابله للتمديد 
بيانات اليوم جاءت ايجابيه ،، ارتفاع في التوظيف ،، وتعديل رقم السابق للوظائف 
نسأل الله التوفيق*

----------


## ismat

*السلام عليكم اخي رمضان
هل اليورو والاسترليني قابل للتصحيح الاسبوع القادم؟
والي اين لو سمحت ؟؟؟ 
بارك الله فيك*

----------


## أبو فيصل

> * 
> يا هلا ابو فيصل  
> ان شاء الله نصل الي اهدافنا ،، وكما ذكرنا سابقاً انها قابله للتمديد 
> بيانات اليوم جاءت ايجابيه ،، ارتفاع في التوظيف ،، وتعديل رقم السابق للوظائف 
> نسأل الله التوفيق*

 رغم عدم تداولي في العملات  
لكن تهمني لارتباطها مع السلع و اسواق الاسهم

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ismat
					  السلام عليكم اخي رمضان
هل اليورو والاسترليني قابل للتصحيح الاسبوع القادم؟
والي اين لو سمحت ؟؟؟ 
بارك الله فيك   اهلا بك يا اخي  
ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بقراءه البيانات في الاسبوع القادم ،، حالياً انتهى هذا الاسبوع علي اخبار وبيانات تدعم المزيد من الهبوط لليورو امام الدولار ،، التصحيح قد تحدثه بعد بيانات الاسبوع القادم لكن لا اعتقد انه سوف يكون كبير ،،  
هذا شارت يوضح الرؤيه من الناحيه الفنيه ،، وكسر خط العنق و الاستقرار اسفله يدعم مزيد من الهبوط    
والله اعلم   *

----------


## ismat

*لا اله الا الله 
مشكور اخوي رمضان
وما رأيتك للاسترليني بارك الله فيك؟*

----------


## أبو فيصل

يوجد ايضا راس و كتفين سلبي على مؤشر الداكس الالماني

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					    السلام عليكم  
وصلتني بعض الرسائل علي الخاص ،، بها استفسار عن وضعيه اليورو امام الدولار ،، انا شخصياً قمت ببيع اليورو امام الدولار قبل موعد اجتماع الفدرالي ،، وحالياً انتظر اي تصحيح للدخول بيع من جديد وستوب كامل لكل العقود عند نقطه 1.3420 
والاهداف عند مستويات 1.2750 ثم 1.2500 و الاهداف قابله للتمديد في حال عدم تغير الوضع الاساسي ان شاء الله  
والله اعلم      السلام عليكم  
وصلنا تقريباً للهدف الاول عند مستويات 1.2750 
دخلنا عقود البيع من مستويات 1.3390 + 1.3300  
وبقيه الاهداف لا تزال قائمه بإذن الله  
وكل عام وانت بخير ،،  *

----------


## mostafa_anwr

متالق كالعدة عايزن رايك فى اخبار السنة دى لى الموضيع قديمة

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*ويليامز : عضو الفدرالي رفع الفائدة مرة اخرى عام 2018*     *
عضو الفدرالي الامريكي ويليامز يشير اليوم في حديثه مع وسائل الاعلام الامريكية ، عن  رفع سعر الفائدة مرة أخرى في وقت لاحق من هذا العام ، وتوقع برفع الفائدة ثلاثة مرات في العام المقبل* *تصريحات تعتبر مفيدة للدولار للمدى المتوسط ، ويعتبر ويليامز من اعضاء الفدرالي الصقور ، اي الذين يفضلون تشديد السياسة النقدية*   *ويري ويليامز ايضاً ان اي تعديل علي مستويات التضخم التي يستهدفها الفدرالي الامريكي وهي عند مستويات 2.0% ، يري اي تعديل عليها سوف يسبب العديد من المشاكل المستقبلية للاقتصاد الامريكي   *

----------


## caty

جزاك الله خير

----------


## abdalih

شكرا جزيلا

----------

